# How to make WMP invisible while playing audio



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

I need some help. I have been trying for a week to find what I thought would be a simple solution.
My need, for visitors to my web site, to be able to play a number of 15 -30 second audio files without Windows Media Player opening and covering up much of the screen as it plays the audio.

Can anyone tell me:
1.	How to get the WMP uiMODE-invisible code to work?
<!-- This code embeds the Player object in invisible mode. -->
<OBJECT id = "Player" 
CLASSID = "CLSID:6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6" height = 0 
width = 0> 
<PARAM Name = "AutoStart" Value = "False">
<PARAM Name = "uiMode" Value = "invisible">
</OBJECT>
The WMP always plays and displays itself
2.	Or, how to block WMP from working at all on my selected pages
3.	Or, what audio file format I can convert to, so that WMP won’t interfere with the audio, and I can use another player that I can minimize to at or near 0 for the audio?
4.	Or, some other simple solution I can employ?

Thanks so much


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

if you want to link them to the page then you could use something like this:


```
<embed name="lostmojo"
src="/web_design/lostmojo.wav"
loop="false"
autostart="false"
hidden="true"
mastersound />
```
an alternative would be to have a small player:


```
<style type="text/css"> /* Attributes of the player */
embed, object {display:block; width:220px; height:38px;}
</style>

<!-- Some basic HTML -->
<embed src="yourmusic.mid" autostart=false repeat=false loop=false> </embed>
```


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer

Thank you so much for the suggestions. I guess, I’m just not knowledgeable enough to know exactly what to do with what you sent me, particularly #1, which I can’t find that I can get it to work at all. 

But #2 seems to work just fine except I don’t know how to set it to work from where I want to hyperlink from:


The Red Box
with Speaker
PLAY AUDIO
FOUND NEAR THE CENTER OF THE PAGE

Actually, I am hyperlinking from the whole section in which the above is located. 
I am hoping you can see what I intend, and what I need, from the following, so I can tweak it, and get it to play each time the hyperlinked area is clicked on. Thanks so much for all you help.

Here is the URL for my test pages with the “PLAY AUDIO hyperlink to a 20 second voice audio.

http://www.raverider.com/ztestaudio-wmp-laxer1.html
Nothing shows up, and I don’t know what I need to do.

http://www.raverider.com/ztestaudio-wmp-laxer2.html
This one displays the mini player at the bottom left, but I don’t know how to get my Hyperlink pointing at it, so as to start the player.

I hope you can help, and I really appreciate your time and help very much.

THANKS,

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

the code itself looks fine, the problem i found is with the file itself. in order for it to be embedded it will need to be a wmv,mp3,wav or midi.

if you cant do the conversion yourself i will gladly do it.


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

Thank you for the update: 

 "...in order for it to be embedded it will need to be a wmv,mp3,wav or midi."

 But, my limited experience seems to be standing in the way of a clear understanding. I have the capability to convert just about any A/V into any other, but since what I last sent you were .wma, the Windows Media Player version of .wmv, and it appears in the code as follows, so that even if I convert the .wma to mp3, .wav, etc., how do I set a link on the specific part of the page to make the audio play when that chosen part of the page is clicked on. Here is what is there presently that plays when the mini player is clicked. 
<embed src="sounds/testimonial03Voice-eric.wma" autostart=false repeat=false loop=false> </embed>
I don't know how to link to the mini player from another pare actually on the page.

Following is copied from the page source coad of example #2

</map>



<img border="0" height="1146" src="images/BC-A3-2Videos+Eric.png" usemap="#FPMap0" width="897" /></td>



</tr>



</table>







<style type="text/css"> /* Attributes of the player */



embed, object {display:block; width:220px; height:38px;}



</style>







<!-- Some basic HTML -->



<embed src="sounds/testimonial03Voice-eric.wma" autostart=false repeat=false loop=false> </embed>



</body>







</html>

Following is copied from the source code of Example #1:
 <embed name="testimonial03Voice-eric.wma"


src="sounds/testimonial03Voice-eric.wma"



loop="false"



autostart="false"



hidden="true"



mastersound style="height: 124px" />



</body>


So Laxer,

I have spent three hours today trying various possibilities, but do not understand what is needed, since I have tried many different A/V file formats, but none seem to work as needed. 

Can you tell me what it is I need to do to link to a simple audio file from a designated area on a page?

Thanks so much for taking another look.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

to make it so when you click on the redbox it plays the audio you will need to use a javascript.(or hide the player but js is easier)

first add this to the head of your website:

```
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
 function playSound(soundfile) {
 document.getElementById("music").innerHTML=
 "<embed src=\""+soundfile+"\" hidden=\"true\" autostart=\"true\" loop=\"false\" />";
 }
 </script>
```
then replace the link:

```
<area coords="242, 538, 447, 1087" href="sounds/testimonial03Voice-eric.wma" shape="rect" />
```
with:


```
<span id="music"></span><area coords="242, 538, 447, 1087" href="#" onclick="playSound('URL to soundfile');" shape="rect" />
```


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

I made the changes as per above to saved, opened on the web, clicked:
1st on my link, with the Red Box, which shifted to display the top left of the window, and showed an empty box about equal to the player image at the bottom of the page, but I got no sound or other indication
2nd on the player at the bottom left, just outside the page, and got good sound, but that was only when I went below the page and clicked on the mini player, not when I clicked on my Hyperlink areas. 

Then I checked that I got the changes correctly installed
Next I tried again, and with the same results
Then I changed out the audio file of the <embed src="sounds/Number 2 Voice Testimonial.wma"... located at the bottom of the body code and tested the following suffixes: .mp3, .amr, but observed no "onclick="playSound.
Finally I entered the full ('URL to the soundfile') and tested again, with no improvement, i.e.: still no sound when I click on the hyperlink areas, but 1 & a half player images show up. 

I hope you have some ideas?

Thanks much for your help and support,

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I just tested it on my server and everything seems to be working.

here is your code:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"> 
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"> 
 
<head> 
<meta content="text/html; charset=utf-8" http-equiv="Content-Type" /> 
<title>Untitled 1</title> 
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
 function playSound(soundfile) {
 document.getElementById("music").innerHTML=
 "<embed src=\""+soundfile+"\" hidden=\"true\" autostart=\"true\" loop=\"false\" />";
 }
 </script>
</head> 
 
<body style="margin-left: 80px; margin-top: 10px; background-color: #000066"> 
 
<table id="table1" border="0" bordercolor="#0000FF" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="1141" width="900"> 
	<tr> 
		<td><span id="music"></span><map name="FPMap0"> 
        <area coords="242, 538, 447, 1087" href="#" onclick="playSound('/sounds/testimonial03Voice-eric.wma');" shape="rect" />
		</map> 
		<img border="0" height="1146" src="/images/BC-A3-2Videos+Eric.png" usemap="#FPMap0" width="897" /></td> 
	</tr> 
</table> 
</body> 
 
</html>
```


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

You got it. It works just fine, except for one little thing I think I can handle:
I am going to try to put in a bookmark to keep the bottom of the page showing when the link is clicked on. Right now, when I click on the link and the audio plays the page displays the top half of the page, and on most laptops that moves the speakers picture down out of visible range.

With your great help in solving my critical problem, I am very appreciative.
Now I think I can put in Flash Videos, .amr audios, and snap shots with no problems

With much appreciation,

dhrey
How might I return the favor in some way?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

add this to the bottom of body:

```
<a name="bot"></a>
```
then change the following line:

```
<area coords="242, 538, 447, 1087" href="#" onclick="playSound('/sounds/testimonial03Voice-eric.wma');" shape="rect" />
```
to: 


```
<area coords="242, 538, 447, 1087" href="#bot" onclick="playSound('/sounds/testimonial03Voice-eric.wma');" shape="rect" />
```
as for returning the favor a simple thank you is all i need  I assist here because i enjoy it not for the reward.


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello Laxer,

I'm embarraced to say that Now that I have gotren the web page close to functional in most areas, I have not been able to see, and figure out exactly where I need to put the code you sent me. I thought it would be simple enough inspite of the additional features, but I have not been able to get things to work after speinding a lot of time trying to figure it out, and trying a lot of what I thought were reasonable possiblilities. Following is, I hope the page, which I couldn't get things to work on: 

http://www.raverider.com/R1-WhyRidersLoveRaveRider.htm 

I'm hoping it will be a snap for you, and then you might give me instructions, with some explanation, so that I can understand it well enough to apply it to other similar pages.

Thanks so much for all you patience.

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

No need to be embarrassed.

First step is to add the javascript i gave you inside the <head> tag.

for example right now your head tag is:

```
<head> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-us"> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252"> 
<title>About</title> 
<style> 
<!--
.auto-style2 {
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
}
 
.auto-style1 {
	background-color: #000080;
}
.auto-style3 {
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-weight: bold;
}
.auto-style4 {
	color: #0000FF;
}
.auto-style5 {
	color: #000000;
}
.auto-style6 {
	text-align: left;
}
.auto-style7 {
	font-weight: bold;
	text-align: left;
}
-->
</style> 
</head>
```
Simply add the script to the end like so:


```
<head> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-us"> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252"> 
<title>About</title> 
<style> 
<!--
.auto-style2 {
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
}
 
.auto-style1 {
	background-color: #000080;
}
.auto-style3 {
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-weight: bold;
}
.auto-style4 {
	color: #0000FF;
}
.auto-style5 {
	color: #000000;
}
.auto-style6 {
	text-align: left;
}
.auto-style7 {
	font-weight: bold;
	text-align: left;
}
-->
</style> 

<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
 function playSound(soundfile) {
 document.getElementById("music").innerHTML=
 "<embed src=\""+soundfile+"\" hidden=\"true\" autostart=\"true\" loop=\"false\" />";
 }
 </script>
 
</head>
```
The next step is to add

```
<span id="music"></span>
```
to the beginning of the body, This is what the javascript replaces when a file is to be clicked.

Since you are now using anchor tags (a) we can bypass my previous suggestions.

anytime you link to a music file change:

```
<a href="music.mp3">
```
to:

```
<a href="javascript:playSound('music.mp3');">
```
Before you go in and make these changes i suggest putting your site through the following checklist: Untitled Document

right now the exterior of your site looks nice but a glimpse on the inside shows many poor web conventions.

If you have any more questions for me just let me know


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

*Hi Laxer,*

Thanks, for the reply. The following is my attempt to put together a HOW TO – on the following, and I am having problems understanding exactly what I need to do regarding items 3 and 4 below (and I hope item 1 and 2 are correct):

*Re: **How to make WMP invisible while playing audio*

The B0LD Yellow Highlight is the code inserted into its proper location

*1.* First step is to put the javascript inside the <head> tag.

● See the following example 
Right now your head tag is:
HTML Code:


<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-us">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>About</title>
<style>
<!--
.auto-style2 {
font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
}

.auto-style1 {
background-color: #000080;
}
.auto-style3 {
font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-weight: bold;
}
.auto-style4 {
color: #0000FF;
}
.auto-style5 {
color: #000000;
}
.auto-style6 {
text-align: left;
}
.auto-style7 {
font-weight: bold;
text-align: left;
}
-->
</style>


*<script language=”javascript” type=”text/javascript”>*
*function playSound(soundfile) {*
*document.getElementById("music").innerHTML=*
*"<embed src=\""+soundfile+"\" hidden=\"true\" autostart=\"true\" loop=\"false\" />";*
*}*
*</script>*

</head>

<body topmargin="10" leftmargin="80" bgcolor="#000066" style="text-align: right">

*<span id="music"></span>*

<table border="1" width="900" id="table104" height="1200" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" bordercolor="#000066">
<tr>



*2.* The next step is to add HTML Code:
<span id="music"></span> 

*( See above)* to the beginning of the body, This is what the javascript replaces when a file is to be clicked.


*>?> Laxer, that is as far as I was able to get, and I am not quite sure that I understand it. *Do you mean that the code of the Java script is substituted in place of the <span id=…>

Since you are now using anchor tags (a) we can bypass my previous suggestions.


*>?> Laxer, I don’t know the implication of anchor tags. I only consciously use anchors to fix the position of layers. *

*>?> Laxer, I am not clear about the following two items -- what to do, where, how and when to do it*

Also
anytime you link to a music file change:
HTML Code:
*3.*
<a href="music.mp3">

to:
HTML Code:
*4.*
<a href="javascriptlaySound('music.mp3');">



Laxer, I hope you can shed a little light on: 
· what I need to do with items 3 and 4.
· I have noticed that at present a player shows up and the first word gets chopped off, wholly or partially. 
· What else is needed in order to get this working with .wma, .mp3 audio or (.amr audio files which are about 1/20th the size of the other file formats, and sound just fine for voice)

Thank you for the other suggestions. I’ve started on them, but for now the only ones coming to the sight will arrive by invitation only, but I understand the importance of cleaning things up for the future.

Thanks so much. But tell me, where do you live and do for work?

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello again Dhrey,

You have done the first two steps correctly.

Here is an example for step 3 and 4.


```
<td width="48%" rowspan="2" valign="bottom">
<p align="left">   <a href="Audio%20&%20Related%20SnapShots/2-christaAudioTestimonial.mp3"><img border="0" src="images%20-%20Still/PLAY-AUDIO.png" width="60" height="89"></a></td
```
would be changed to

```
<td width="48%" rowspan="2" valign="bottom">
<p align="left">   <a href="javascript:playSound('Audio%20&%20Related%20SnapShots/2-christaAudioTestimonial.mp3');"><img border="0" src="images%20-%20Still/PLAY-AUDIO.png" width="60" height="89"></a></td
```
As for it cutting off the beginning i am not sure, i could add a slight delay to the JS if you would like.

Both wma, and mp3 work with the above format, i don't think amr does.

Properly rendered files should not be more then a few kb.

I live in Oregon, and i do not work at the time as i am still in highschool and don't see the reason too =/.


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

*Here is an example of how I interpret your Example of steps 3 and 4.*


*3.* Find the following HTML Code in the page we are working on:

<td width="48%" rowspan="2" valign="bottom"><p align="left">*  *<a href="Audio%20&%20Related%20SnapShots/2-christaAudioTestimonial.mp3"><img border="0" src="images%20-%20Still/PLAY-AUDIO.png" width="60" height="89"></a></td
*4. *And replace it with the following Code:

<td width="48%" rowspan="2" valign="bottom">
<p align="left">*  *<a href="javascriptlaySound('Audio%20&%20Related%20SnapShots/2-christaAudioTestimonial.mp3');"><img border="0" src="images%20-%20Still/PLAY-AUDIO.png" width="60" height="89"></a></td


However, I couldn’t search and find code that matched step three, until I realized that I had taken your suggestion and had cleaned up the code to where it did not match. Then I started looking for what I thought were the key elements and here’s what I found:


<td>
<a href="http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...e-while-playing-audio-562793.html#post3213882">
<img border="0" src="audio+related-snap-shots/related-snap-shots/Christa-HeadShot.gif" width="81" height="83"></a></td>

<td>
<a href="javascriptlaySound('audio+related+snap-shots/2-eric-audio-testimonial.wma);"><img border="0" src="images/still-images/play-audio.png" width="60" height="89"></a></td
<td>
<a href="audio+related-snap-shots/4-leslee-audio-testimonial.wma">
<img border="0" src="audio+related-snap-shots/related-snap-shots/Leslie-HeadShot.gif" width="82" height="84"></a></td>
<td>
<a href="audio+related-snap-shots/5-francois-audio-testimonial.wma">
<img border="0" src="audio+related-snap-shots/related-snap-shots/Francois-HeadShot.gif" width="82" height="83"></a></td>
</tr>

Which looked like the right stuff. So I tried substituting code segment *4. as follows:*

A. (Christa) <td>
<a href="http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f49/how-to-make-wmp-invisible-while-playing-audio-562793.html#post3213882">
<img border="0" src="audio+related-snap-shots/Related%20SnapShots/Christa-HeadShot.gif" width="81" height="83"></a></td>

Laxer, I didn’t have an idea of what to do with the Christa code, but I noticed that the other three appeared to be pretty much the same, so I gave (Eric) a try. 
But when I tried the following with (Eric) I did not get it to work. I must have missed something, but it is not visible to my inexperience eye.

Can you help:

B.3. (Eric) Found this Code:
<td>
<a href="audio+related-snap-shots/3-ericAudioTestimonial.wma">
<img border="0" src="audio+related-snap-shots/Related%20SnapShots/Eric-HeadShot.gif" width="83" height="83"></a></td>

B.4. Tried replacing it with the following Code: 

<td>

<a href="javascriptlaySound('audio+related+snap-shots/2-eric-audio-testimonial.wma);"><img border="0" src="images/still-images/play-audio.png" width="60" height="89"></a></td


Thanks again for your help. I hope it is not getting too tiresome for you, because I really do appreciate it, and I am starting to learn a bit of what it is all about. 

Thanks again.

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I will check it if i have time on my own server. from first glance you forgot a quote.

<a href="javascriptlaySound('audio+related+snap-shots/2-eric-audio-testimonial.wma*'*);"><img border="0" src="images/still-images/play-audio.png" width="60" height="89"></a></td*>*


I have an AP physics test tomorrow i need to study for, i will take breaks periodically and assist if i can.

Side note: for christa the link got messed up by the forums auto parsing.

please repaste the code inside an html tag

for example:


```
[html]paste here[/html]
```


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I was taking a second look, while on a break.

just a thought: compress your images, some of them are really big (your header)


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

I hope you had a good day and a great AP physics test.

I haven't been able to get things to work, but for a minute I was fooled into thinking it was working: The testimonial audio would sometimes come on for one or the other pictures, without displaying screen blocking WMP, but it was unreliable, until I found that the player would sometime not come to the front to be visible and just be playing in the background -- which by the way that might be an alternate solution if it can be made to be reliable -- that is that the player always plays behind the main web pages.

Let me know if you have any suggestions. I left one of the changes I made in place, but I could not get anything to work - but I guess you'll be able to see why.

Thanks,

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello again,

My test went pretty well had about a half hour discussion on one of the questions with my instructor after class.

I am unable to find the page you are working on, i looked at the one i thought we had been editing but it looked like a lot had changed.

Right now the player is "hidden" meaning it has no width and height.

what the javascript does is it replaces the <span id="music"> with the player when the link is clicked.

I have this Friday off of school, if you are unable to get it up and running by then i will build it myself the share the source or instruct you on how to get it working.


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

At 2:38AM EDT today, 2011-04-14 I got the following email but there was nothing new from you: Tech Support Forum [[email protected]] "How to make WMP invisible while playing audio" update

This is just to let you know, in case you intended to send some info, but it got lost in the system

Thanks,

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I never sent anything, are you subscribed to this thread? if so you will get email notifications when someone replies.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Dhrey, if you can provide me a link to the most updated version of your site i will gladly look at it tonight. (next 3 hours)

I will be busy all day tomorrow with lacrosse, then Saturday i will be busy with a game and a competition.


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

It looks like you' got a lot going for you this weekend. Have fun, and if any, suffer only minor injuries. 

Re: the project, I hope this is what you need to see:

URL: 
About

Files:
http://www.raverider/

audio+related-snap-shots

2-christa-audio-testimonial.mp3
2-christa-head.gif

3-eric-audio-testimonial.wma
3-eric-head.gif

4-leslee-audio-testimonial.wma
4-leslee-head.gif

5-francois-audio-testimonial.wma
5-francois-head.gif

play-audio.png

I hope this is what you need, and will have a little time to get me going corectly.

Thanks so much. And have a good game.

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I didnt have a ton of time to work on it.

Here the audio is working i believe.


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"> 
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"> 
 
<head> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-us"> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252"> 
<title>About</title> 
<style> 
<!--
.auto-style2 {
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
}
 
.auto-style1 {
	background-color: #000080;
}
.auto-style3 {
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-weight: bold;
}
.auto-style4 {
	color: #0000FF;
}
.auto-style5 {
	color: #000000;
}
.auto-style6 {
	text-align: left;
}
.auto-style7 {
	font-weight: bold;
	text-align: left;
}
-->
</style> 

<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
 function playSound(soundfile) {
 document.getElementById("music").innerHTML=
 "<embed src=\""+soundfile+"\" hidden=\"true\" autostart=\"true\" loop=\"false\" />";
 }
 </script>
 
</head> 
 
<body topmargin="10" leftmargin="80" bgcolor="#000066" style="text-align: right"> 
<span id="music"></span>
<table border="1" width="900" id="table104" height="1200" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" bordercolor="#000066"> 
	<tr> 
		<td valign="top"> 
		<table border="0" width="100%" id="table105"> 
			<tr> 
				<td width="900" valign="bottom"> 
				<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/images/logos+headers/DemoRiderMH&HMenu.png" width="892" height="167"></td> 
			</tr> 
			<tr> 
				<td> 
				<table border="0" width="100%" id="table106" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="26" bgcolor="#99CCFF" rowspan="13"> </td> 
						<td bgcolor="#99CCFF" colspan="3" valign="top" height="20"> 
						<p align="center"> 
						<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/buttons/TeamMembersLogin.gif"></td> 
						<td width="25" bgcolor="#99CCFF" rowspan="12"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="406" height="1031" bgcolor="#99CCFF" valign="top" rowspan="12"> 
						<table border="0" width="405" id="table107" height="483" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"> 
							<tr> 
								<td bgcolor="#99CCFF" width="405" height="300" valign="top"> 
								<table border="1" width="405" id="table133" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="300"> 
									<tr> 
										<td valign="top"> 
										<!--webbot bot="Include" U-Include="Video & Related Snapshots/FlashVideos/1-FallingWhoNeeds this.htm" TAG="BODY" startspan -->[MEDIA=youtube]flashplayer[/MEDIA] 
 
 
<!--webbot bot="Include" i-checksum="52528" endspan --></td> 
									</tr> 
								</table> 
								</td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td height="10" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> 
								<font size="2">   </font></td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td height="185" valign="top"> 
								<table border="0" width="104%" id="table108" bgcolor="#000080" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="742"> 
									<tr> 
										<td valign="top" bgcolor="#009999" rowspan="2" width="193"> 
										<table border="0" width="100%" id="table109" height="691" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"> 
											<tr> 
												<td height="691" valign="top"> 
												<table border="0" width="100%" id="table110"> 
													<tr> 
														<td> </td> 
													</tr> 
													<tr> 
														<td class="auto-style6"> 
														<span style="font-size: 22pt"> 
														</span><b> 
														<font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 28pt"> 
														About</font></b></td> 
													</tr> 
													<tr> 
														<td class="auto-style6">  
														<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/images/logos+headers/1-RaveRiderLogo.gif" width="119" height="87"></td> 
													</tr> 
													<tr> 
														<td class="auto-style6"> 
														<span style="font-size: 22pt"> 
														</span><b> 
														<font face="Arial Narrow" color="#FFFFFF" size="6"> 
														Performance</font></b></td> 
													</tr> 
												</table> 
												<table border="0" width="105%" id="table111" height="470"> 
													<tr> 
														<td width="14"> </td> 
														<td> </td> 
														<td width="15"> </td> 
													</tr> 
													<tr> 
														<td width="14"> </td> 
														<td> 
														<table border="2" width="100%" id="table112" height="439"> 
															<tr> 
																<td bordercolor="#800000" valign="middle"> 
																<font color="#FFFFFF">  
																</font><b><font face="Arial" style="font-size: 30pt" color="#FFFFFF">   </font></b> 
																</td> 
															</tr> 
														</table> 
														</td> 
														<td width="15"> </td> 
													</tr> 
												</table> 
												</td> 
											</tr> 
										</table> 
										</td> 
										<td height="127" valign="top"> 
										<table border="0" width="100%" id="table113" height="202"> 
											<tr> 
												<td width="93%" colspan="2" class="auto-style7"> 
												<font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 28pt">  </font> 
												<font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 26pt">What<a name="What Boarders Say Audeo Button"></a></font></td> 
											</tr> 
											<tr> 
												<td colspan="2" class="auto-style6">   
												<b> 
												<font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 26pt">Boarders</font></b></td> 
											</tr> 
											<tr> 
												<td width="45%" class="auto-style6">   
												<b> 
												<font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 26pt"> 
												Say:</font></b></td> 
												<td width="48%" rowspan="2" valign="bottom"> 
												<p align="left">   <a href="javascript:playSound('http://www.raverider.com/audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-audio-testimonial.wma');" shape="rect"><img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/audio+related-snap-shots/play-audio.png" width="60" height="89"></a></td> 
											</tr> 
											<tr> 
												<td width="45%" height="40" class="auto-style6">  
												</td> 
											</tr> 
										</table> 
										</td> 
									</tr> 
									<tr> 
										<td height="487" valign="top"> 
										<table border="0" width="100%" id="table114" height="487" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"> 
											<tr> 
												<td width="21"> </td> 
												<td valign="top" rowspan="2"> 
												<table border="1" width="100%" id="table115" height="466"> 
													<tr> 
														<td bordercolor="#FF0000" valign="top"> 
														<table border="0" width="100%" id="table116" height="458"> 
															<tr> 
																<td valign="top" height="270"> 
						<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-full.png" width="154" height="268"></td> 
															</tr> 
															<tr> 
																<td class="auto-style6"> 
																<b> 
																<font color="#FFFFFF" face="Arial"> 
																<span style="font-size: 9pt"> 
																 </span><span style="font-size: 7pt"> 
																</span> 
																<font style="font-size: 7pt; text-align: left;">     "Here I am snowboarding 
																<br> 
     in Aspen with my RaveRider. <br> 
     I got it at the Denver sports  <br> 
     expo. <br> 
																     
																<br> 
         I am thrilled with the  <br> 
     performance of the product. <br> 
																    
 <br> 
        Thanks again for turning   <br> 
     us on to such a great     <br> 
     product."<br> 
																<br> 
																<br> 
																</font> 
																<font style="font-size: 6pt">  </font><font style="font-size: 7pt">(slips between binding & Board)</font></font></b></td> 
															</tr> 
														</table> 
														</td> 
													</tr> 
												</table> 
												</td> 
												<td width="33"> </td> 
											</tr> 
											<tr> 
												<td width="21" height="183" valign="middle"> 
												<p align="center"><b> 
												<font face="Arial" style="font-size: 30pt" color="#FFFFFF"> 
												<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/audio+related-snap-shots/Christa%20Riders%20Name.gif" width="15" height="167"></font></b></td> 
												<td width="33" height="183"> </td> 
											</tr> 
										</table> 
										</td> 
									</tr> 
									<tr> 
										<td valign="top" bgcolor="#009999" width="193">  
										</td> 
										<td width="210" height="0"> </td> 
									</tr> 
								</table> 
								</td> 
							</tr> 
						</table> 
						</td> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF" valign="top"> </td> 
						<td valign="top" rowspan="11"> 
						<table border="0" width="72" id="table117" height="1027" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"> 
							<tr> 
								<td height="65" style="text-align: center"> 
								<font face="Verdana" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 19pt"> 
								<b style="text-align: left">Why 
								Riders Love </b></font><b> 
								<font face="Verdana" color="#FF0000" style="font-size: 19pt"> 
								Rave</font><font face="Verdana" color="#0000FF" style="font-size: 19pt">Rider</font></b></td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td height="109"> 
								<table border="1" width="430" id="table131" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="5" height="116"> 
									<tr> 
										<td width="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0"> 
										<a href="http://www.raverider.com/video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/1-FallingWhoNeeds%20this.htm"> 
										<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/VideoSnapShots/Falling%20B1%20Snap.jpg" width="98" height="90"></a></td> 
										<td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="289" valign="top" class="auto-style6"> 
										<b><font color="#FFFFFF"> 
										<span style="background-color: #000080" class="auto-style2"> 
										WHO NEEDS THIS - FALLING and LOOKING 
										FOOLISH?</span></font><font face="Verdana"> 
										</font></b><font face="Arial"> 
										<font color="#FF0000"> 
										<span style="font-size: 11pt"><b>It is 
										far more common for snowboarders than 
										Skiers.</b> </span></font><b> 
										<span style="font-size: 11pt"> 
										<font color="#0000FF">BUT IT DOESN'T 
										HAVE TO BE THAT WAY, with</font> 
										<font color="#FF0000">Rave</font></span><font color="#0000FF"><span style="font-size: 11pt">Rider 
										on their board.</span></font></b></font></td> 
									</tr> 
								</table> 
								</td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td height="109"> 
								<table border="1" width="429" id="table132" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="5" height="120"> 
									<tr> 
										<td width="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" height="108"> 
										<a href="http://www.raverider.com/video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/2-FallingDontSettleForLess.htm"> 
										<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/VideoSnapShots/FALL-SNAP-2.jpg" width="99" height="99"></a></td> 
										<td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="288" height="108" valign="top" class="auto-style7"> 
										<span style="background-color: #000080"> 
										<font color="#FFFFFF" class="auto-style2"> 
										DON'T SETTLE FOR LESS THAN
										<span class="auto-style1"><br> 
										THE BEST </span></font></span> 

										<font face="Arial" style="font-size: 11pt"> 
										Show them how to choose the ultimate in 
										control, confidence and style. They want 
										the best. <font color="#0000FF"> Show 
										them how you and they, get</font><font color="#FF0000"> 
										Rave</font><font color="#0000FF">Rider
										</font><font color="#FF0000">FREE</font></font></td> 
									</tr> 
								</table> 
								</td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td height="109"> 
								<table border="1" width="429" id="table119" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="5" height="120"> 
									<tr> 
										<td width="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0"> 
										<a href="http://www.raverider.com/video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/3-HeresHowEasy-Darren.htm"> 
										<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/VideoSnapShots/3-HeresHowEasy-Darren.jpg" width="100" height="94"></a></td> 
										<td bgcolor="#FFFF99" valign="top" class="auto-style6"> 
										<font color="#FFFFFF"> 
										<span style="background-color: #000080" class="auto-style3"> 
										HERE'S HOW EASY IT CAN BE!</span></font><b><font face="Verdana"> 
										</font> 
										<font style="font-size: 11pt" face="Arial"> 
										<font color="#FF0000">Rave</font><font color="#0000FF">Rider</font> 
										mounts quickly between your board & 
										binding, making it so easy to skate past 
										trouble, across flats and thru lift 
										lines, and amaze boarders, as you do.</font></b></table> 
								</td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td height="109"> 
								<table border="1" width="427" id="table121" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="5" height="120"> 
									<tr> 
										<td width="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0"> 
										<a href="http://www.raverider.com/video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/4-PowerPerformance-Reed.htm"> 
										<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/VideoSnapShots/Reed%20On%20Reed_SnapShot2.jpg" width="99" height="95"></a></td> 
										<td bgcolor="#FFFF99" valign="top" class="auto-style6"> 
										<span style="background-color: #000080"> 
										<b><font face="Verdana" color="#FFFFFF"> 
										POWER, CONTROL, NO PAIN!</font></b></span><b><font face="Arial" style="font-size: 11pt"> 
										Modern Snowboarding Gear has moved into 
										this Milenia, with awesome performance, 
										comfort,  </font></b><font face="Arial"> 
										<b><font style="font-size: 11pt">and fun 
										gear.  Imagine <font color="#FF0000"> 
										Demo</font><span class="auto-style4">Riding</span><font color="#FF0000"> 
										</font><span class="auto-style5">them</span><font color="#FF0000"> 
										for Pay.</font></font></b></font></tr> 
								</table> 
								</td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td bgcolor="#99CCFF" bordercolor="#99CCFF" height="12"> 
								<font size="2">   </font></td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
										<td width="79%" height="182"> 
										<div class="auto-style6"> 
										<font face="Verdana" color="#FFFF00" style="font-size: 5pt; font-weight: 700"> 
										 </font><font face="Verdana" color="#FFFF00" style="font-size: 15pt; font-weight: 700"><br> 
										 </font><font face="Verdana" color="#FFFF00" style="font-weight: 700" size="4">W</font><font face="Verdana" color="#FFFF00" style="font-size: 14pt; font-weight: 700">h</font><font face="Verdana" color="#FFFF00" style="font-size: 15pt; font-weight: 700">o'd
										Never </font> 
										<font face="Verdana" color="#FFFF00" style="font-weight: 700" size="4"> 
										Ride Without</font><font face="Verdana" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 15pt; font-weight: 700"> </font> 
										<font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 15pt; font-weight: 700" color="#FF0000"> 
										R</font><span style="font-weight: 700"><font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 15pt" color="#FF0000">ave</font></span><font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 15pt; font-weight: 700" color="#0066FF">Rider</font><font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 15pt; font-weight: 700" color="#FFFF00">?</font><b><font face="Arial Narrow" size="4" color="#FFFFFF"> 
										<br> 
   Click the Rider's Picture below and Hear what they Say</font></b></div> 
										<table border="0" width="430" id="table122" cellspacing="13" cellpadding="0" height="10"> 
											<tr> 
												<td valign="bottom"> 
										<table border="0" width="400" id="table123" cellspacing="15" cellpadding="0"> 
											<tr> 
												<td width="78" bordercolor="#FFFFFF"> 
												<a href="javascript:playSound('http://www.raverider.com/audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-audio-testimonial.wma');"> 
												<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-head.gif" width="81" height="83"></a></td> 
												<td width="83"> 
												<a href="javascript:playSound('http://www.raverider.com/audio+related-snap-shots/3-eric-audio-testimonial.wma');"> 
												<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/audio+related-snap-shots/3-eric-head.jpg" width="83" height="83"></a></td> 
												<td width="67"> 
												<a href="javascript:playSound('http://www.raverider.com/audio+related-snap-shots/4-leslee-audio-testimonial.wma');"> 
												<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/audio+related-snap-shots/4-leslee-head.gif" width="82" height="84"></a></td> 
												<td> 
												<a href="javascript:playSound('http://www.raverider.com/audio+related-snap-shots/5-francois-audio-testimonial.wma');"> 
												<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/audio+related-snap-shots/5-francois-head.jpg" width="82" height="83"></a></td> 
											</tr> 
										</table> 
												</td> 
												</tr> 
											</table> 
										</td> 
									</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td bgcolor="#000066" height="12"> 
								<div id="layer3" style="position: absolute; left: 555px; top: 975px; width: 395px; height: 20px; z-index: 2; text-align: left"> 
									  
									<font color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 9pt" face="Arial">  Christa                      Eric                         
								Leslie                   
								Francois</font></div> 
								<div style="position: absolute; width: 59px; height: 52px; z-index: 1; left: 530px; top: 966px" id="layer1"> 
									<div style="position: absolute; width: 53px; height: 58px; z-index: 1; left: -35px; top: -119px" id="layer2"> 
																<font color="#FFFFFF"> 
						</font></div> 
									<p style="text-align: left"> </div> 
								<font color="#FFFFFF"> <font size="2">         
								</font></font> 
								<font color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 9pt" face="Arial"> </font></td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td bgcolor="#99CCFF" bordercolor="#99CCFF" height="10"> 
								<font size="2">   </font></td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td valign="top" align="left"> 
						<table border="0" width="430" id="table124" height="218" bgcolor="#C0C0C0"> 
							<tr> 
								<td valign="top" align="left"> 
								<table border="0" width="100%" id="table125" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" bgcolor="#000080"> 
									<tr> 
										<td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="430" height="45"> 
										<table border="1" width="100%" id="table134" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="50"> 
											<tr> 
												<td> 
												<p align="center"><b> 
												<font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 15pt"> 
												How<font color="#FF0000"> </font> 
												Does<font color="#FF0000"> Rave</font><font color="#0000FF">Rider</font> 
												Really 
												Work</font><font face="Verdana" size="4">?</font></b><font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 9pt"><br> 
										<b><font color="#FFFFFF"> 
										<span style="background-color: #000000"> 
										 Click the Pictures below for an Enlarged 
										Close-up Look </span></font> 
										</b></font> 
												</td> 
											</tr> 
										</table> 
										</td> 
									</tr> 
									<tr> 
										<td height="50" valign="middle"> 
										<table border="0" width="100%" id="table126" bgcolor="#808080"> 
											<tr> 
												<td bgcolor="#FFFFFF"> 
										<table border="0" width="418" id="table127" cellspacing="10" cellpadding="0" bgcolor="#808080"> 
											<tr> 
												<td width="124" valign="top" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"> 
												<table border="1" width="100%" id="table128" bordercolor="#000080"> 
													<tr> 
														<td> 
														<a href="http://www.raverider.com/images%20-%20Still/Product%20Parts-RaveRider/1-BigPict+Arrows.htm"> 
												<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/images/Product%20Parts-RaveRider/1-BigPict+Arrows.png" width="149" height="134"></a></td> 
													</tr> 
												</table> 
												</td> 
												<td width="94" valign="top"> 
												<table border="1" width="69%" id="table129" bordercolor="#000080"> 
													<tr> 
														<td> 
														<a href="http://www.raverider.com/images%20-%20Still/Product%20Parts-RaveRider/2-Blue%20Core2.htm"> 
												<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/images/Product%20Parts-RaveRider/2-Blue%20Core2.JPG" width="84" height="66"></a></td> 
													</tr> 
												</table> 
												<table border="1" width="103%" id="table135" bordercolor="#000080"> 
													<tr> 
														<td bordercolor="#000080" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"> 
														<p align="center"> 
														<a href="http://www.raverider.com/images/product-parts-raverider/3-LockingAssembly.htm"> 
														<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/video+related+snap-shots/R1-Why1.jpg" width="72" height="54"></a></td> 
													</tr> 
												</table> 
												</td> 
												<td> 
												<table border="1" width="100%" id="table136" bordercolor="#000080"> 
													<tr> 
														<td> 
														<img border="0" src="http://www.raverider.com/video+related+snap-shots/how-it-works.png" width="114" height="132"></td> 
													</tr> 
												</table> 
												</td> 
											</tr> 
										</table> 
												</td> 
											</tr> 
										</table> 
										</td> 
									</tr> 
								</table> 
								</td> 
							</tr> 
						</table> 
								</td> 
							</tr> 
						</table> 
						</td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF" valign="bottom">  
						</td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF" valign="bottom">  
						</td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF" valign="bottom"> 
						<p align="center"> 
						 </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="25" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> </td> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#000066"> </td> 
						<td valign="top" bgcolor="#99CCFF">  
						</td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td bgcolor="#99CCFF" colspan="5"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td bgcolor="#99CCFF" colspan="5"> </td> 
					</tr> 
				</table> 
				</td> 
			</tr> 
		</table> 
		</td> 
	</tr> 
</table> 
 
	<p> </p> 
	<p> </p> 
 
</body> 
 
</html>
```


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

You are right the audio is working, but so is the Window Media Player image, covering up much of the screen. Do you think there is a solution for this on this page?

Thanks,

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't notice it opening, could you take a screenshot for me?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f215/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html

and let me know what browser you are using.


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer, 

Attached are screen shots with some explanations that I hope are helpful.

Gee, I never thought this would be so complicated, so I am wondering if the problem lies in the more complex code, which has an adverse reaction.

Do you still think you can solve this one?

I do very much appreciate all the efforts you have made, so I will understand if you think its not doable at this time.

Thanks,

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I am currently at school, it works on the browsers here as well.

I will look at the attach document when i get home this afternoon.

I have a lacrosse game tonight so may not be able to get around to it today.

I will let you know for sure in a few hours.


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

Here is what I'd like you to consider:
1. That I checked out http://www.raverider.com/R1-WhyRidersLoveRaveRider.htm 
on three different computers and found the Windows Media Player being 
displayed on three of the Head shots, while the first picture did not show or play.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

ugh what a mess, the player would only work if you scrolled. Don't have the slightest clue why but its seems i'm not the only one with the issue: JWPlayer does not play audio until i scroll to it! | LongTail Video | Home of the JW Player

I was able to replace the embed with a flash object. and it worked.

I then faced my second issue, the sound would only start playing IFF the player was on screen, to combat this i hid the player in the middle of the site and it is now working i believe.

Here is the source for you to try out:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"> 
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"> 
 
<head> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-us"> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252"> 
<title>About</title> 
<style> 
<!--
.auto-style2 {
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
}
 
.auto-style1 {
	background-color: #000080;
}
.auto-style3 {
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-weight: bold;
}
.auto-style4 {
	color: #0000FF;
}
.auto-style5 {
	color: #000000;
}
.auto-style6 {
	text-align: left;
}
.auto-style7 {
	font-weight: bold;
	text-align: left;
}
-->
</style> 

<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
 function playSound(soundfile) {
 document.getElementById("music").innerHTML= "[MEDIA=youtube]flashplayer[/MEDIA] 
 
 
<!--webbot bot="Include" i-checksum="52528" endspan --></td> 
									</tr> 
								</table> 
								</td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td height="10" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> 
								<font size="2">   </font></td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td height="185" valign="top"> 
								<table border="0" width="104%" id="table108" bgcolor="#000080" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="742"> 
									<tr> 
										<td valign="top" bgcolor="#009999" rowspan="2" width="193"> 
										<table border="0" width="100%" id="table109" height="691" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"> 
											<tr> 
												<td height="691" valign="top"> 
												<table border="0" width="100%" id="table110"> 
													<tr> 
														<td> </td> 
													</tr> 
													<tr> 
														<td class="auto-style6"> 
														<span style="font-size: 22pt"> 
														</span><b> 
														<font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 28pt"> 
														About</font></b></td> 
													</tr> 
													<tr> 
														<td class="auto-style6">  
														<img border="0" src="/logos+headers/1-RaveRiderLogo.gif" width="119" height="87"></td> 
													</tr> 
													<tr> 
														<td class="auto-style6"> 
														<span style="font-size: 22pt"> 
														</span><b> 
														<font face="Arial Narrow" color="#FFFFFF" size="6"> 
														Performance</font></b></td> 
													</tr> 
												</table> 
												<table border="0" width="105%" id="table111" height="470"> 
													<tr> 
														<td width="14"> </td> 
														<td> </td> 
														<td width="15"> </td> 
													</tr> 
													<tr> 
														<td width="14"> </td> 
														<td> 
														<table border="2" width="100%" id="table112" height="439"> 
															<tr> 
																<td bordercolor="#800000" valign="middle"> 
																<font color="#FFFFFF">  
																</font><b><font face="Arial" style="font-size: 30pt" color="#FFFFFF">   </font></b> 
																</td> 
															</tr> 
														</table> 
														</td> 
														<td width="15"> </td> 
													</tr> 
												</table> 
												</td> 
											</tr> 
										</table> 
										</td> 
										<td height="127" valign="top"> 
										<table border="0" width="100%" id="table113" height="202"> 
                                        <span id="music"></span>
											<tr> 
												<td width="93%" colspan="2" class="auto-style7"> 
												<font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 28pt">  </font> 
												<font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 26pt">What<a name="What Boarders Say Audeo Button"></a></font></td> 
											</tr> 
											<tr> 
												<td colspan="2" class="auto-style6">   
												<b> 
												<font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 26pt">Boarders</font></b></td> 
											</tr> 
											<tr> 
												<td width="45%" class="auto-style6">   
												<b> 
												<font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 26pt"> 
												Say:</font></b></td> 
												<td width="48%" rowspan="2" valign="bottom"> 
												<p align="left">   <a href="javascript:playSound('/audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-audio-testimonial.wma');" shape="rect"><img border="0" src="/audio+related-snap-shots/play-audio.png" width="60" height="89"></a></td> 
											</tr> 
											<tr> 
												<td width="45%" height="40" class="auto-style6">  
												</td> 
											</tr> 
										</table> 
										</td> 
									</tr> 
									<tr> 
										<td height="487" valign="top"> 
										<table border="0" width="100%" id="table114" height="487" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"> 
											<tr> 
												<td width="21"> </td> 
												<td valign="top" rowspan="2"> 
												<table border="1" width="100%" id="table115" height="466"> 
													<tr> 
														<td bordercolor="#FF0000" valign="top"> 
														<table border="0" width="100%" id="table116" height="458"> 
															<tr> 
																<td valign="top" height="270"> 
						<img border="0" src="/audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-full.png" width="154" height="268"></td> 
															</tr> 
															<tr> 
																<td class="auto-style6"> 
																<b> 
																<font color="#FFFFFF" face="Arial"> 
																<span style="font-size: 9pt"> 
																 </span><span style="font-size: 7pt"> 
																</span> 
																<font style="font-size: 7pt; text-align: left;">     "Here I am snowboarding 
																<br> 
     in Aspen with my RaveRider. <br> 
     I got it at the Denver sports  <br> 
     expo. <br> 
																     
																<br> 
         I am thrilled with the  <br> 
     performance of the product. <br> 
																    
 <br> 
        Thanks again for turning   <br> 
     us on to such a great     <br> 
     product."<br> 
																<br> 
																<br> 
																</font> 
																<font style="font-size: 6pt">  </font><font style="font-size: 7pt">(slips between binding & Board)</font></font></b></td> 
															</tr> 
														</table> 
														</td> 
													</tr> 
												</table> 
												</td> 
												<td width="33"> </td> 
											</tr> 
											<tr> 
												<td width="21" height="183" valign="middle"> 
												<p align="center"><b> 
												<font face="Arial" style="font-size: 30pt" color="#FFFFFF"> 
												<img border="0" src="/audio+related-snap-shots/Christa%20Riders%20Name.gif" width="15" height="167"></font></b></td> 
												<td width="33" height="183"> </td> 
											</tr> 
										</table> 
										</td> 
									</tr> 
									<tr> 
										<td valign="top" bgcolor="#009999" width="193">  
										</td> 
										<td width="210" height="0"> </td> 
									</tr> 
								</table> 
								</td> 
							</tr> 
						</table> 
						</td> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF" valign="top"> </td> 
						<td valign="top" rowspan="11"> 
						<table border="0" width="72" id="table117" height="1027" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"> 
							<tr> 
								<td height="65" style="text-align: center"> 
								<font face="Verdana" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 19pt"> 
								<b style="text-align: left">Why 
								Riders Love </b></font><b> 
								<font face="Verdana" color="#FF0000" style="font-size: 19pt"> 
								Rave</font><font face="Verdana" color="#0000FF" style="font-size: 19pt">Rider</font></b></td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td height="109"> 
								<table border="1" width="430" id="table131" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="5" height="116"> 
									<tr> 
										<td width="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0"> 
										<a href="/video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/1-FallingWhoNeeds%20this.htm"> 
										<img border="0" src="/video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/VideoSnapShots/Falling%20B1%20Snap.jpg" width="98" height="90"></a></td> 
										<td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="289" valign="top" class="auto-style6"> 
										<b><font color="#FFFFFF"> 
										<span style="background-color: #000080" class="auto-style2"> 
										WHO NEEDS THIS - FALLING and LOOKING 
										FOOLISH?</span></font><font face="Verdana"> 
										</font></b><font face="Arial"> 
										<font color="#FF0000"> 
										<span style="font-size: 11pt"><b>It is 
										far more common for snowboarders than 
										Skiers.</b> </span></font><b> 
										<span style="font-size: 11pt"> 
										<font color="#0000FF">BUT IT DOESN'T 
										HAVE TO BE THAT WAY, with</font> 
										<font color="#FF0000">Rave</font></span><font color="#0000FF"><span style="font-size: 11pt">Rider 
										on their board.</span></font></b></font></td> 
									</tr> 
								</table> 
								</td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td height="109"> 
								<table border="1" width="429" id="table132" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="5" height="120"> 
									<tr> 
										<td width="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" height="108"> 
										<a href="/video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/2-FallingDontSettleForLess.htm"> 
										<img border="0" src="/video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/VideoSnapShots/FALL-SNAP-2.jpg" width="99" height="99"></a></td> 
										<td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="288" height="108" valign="top" class="auto-style7"> 
										<span style="background-color: #000080"> 
										<font color="#FFFFFF" class="auto-style2"> 
										DON'T SETTLE FOR LESS THAN
										<span class="auto-style1"><br> 
										THE BEST </span></font></span> 

										<font face="Arial" style="font-size: 11pt"> 
										Show them how to choose the ultimate in 
										control, confidence and style. They want 
										the best. <font color="#0000FF"> Show 
										them how you and they, get</font><font color="#FF0000"> 
										Rave</font><font color="#0000FF">Rider
										</font><font color="#FF0000">FREE</font></font></td> 
									</tr> 
								</table> 
								</td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td height="109"> 
								<table border="1" width="429" id="table119" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="5" height="120"> 
									<tr> 
										<td width="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0"> 
										<a href="/video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/3-HeresHowEasy-Darren.htm"> 
										<img border="0" src="/video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/VideoSnapShots/3-HeresHowEasy-Darren.jpg" width="100" height="94"></a></td> 
										<td bgcolor="#FFFF99" valign="top" class="auto-style6"> 
										<font color="#FFFFFF"> 
										<span style="background-color: #000080" class="auto-style3"> 
										HERE'S HOW EASY IT CAN BE!</span></font><b><font face="Verdana"> 
										</font> 
										<font style="font-size: 11pt" face="Arial"> 
										<font color="#FF0000">Rave</font><font color="#0000FF">Rider</font> 
										mounts quickly between your board & 
										binding, making it so easy to skate past 
										trouble, across flats and thru lift 
										lines, and amaze boarders, as you do.</font></b></table> 
								</td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td height="109"> 
								<table border="1" width="427" id="table121" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="5" height="120"> 
									<tr> 
										<td width="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0"> 
										<a href="/video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/4-PowerPerformance-Reed.htm"> 
										<img border="0" src="/video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/VideoSnapShots/Reed%20On%20Reed_SnapShot2.jpg" width="99" height="95"></a></td> 
										<td bgcolor="#FFFF99" valign="top" class="auto-style6"> 
										<span style="background-color: #000080"> 
										<b><font face="Verdana" color="#FFFFFF"> 
										POWER, CONTROL, NO PAIN!</font></b></span><b><font face="Arial" style="font-size: 11pt"> 
										Modern Snowboarding Gear has moved into 
										this Milenia, with awesome performance, 
										comfort,  </font></b><font face="Arial"> 
										<b><font style="font-size: 11pt">and fun 
										gear.  Imagine <font color="#FF0000"> 
										Demo</font><span class="auto-style4">Riding</span><font color="#FF0000"> 
										</font><span class="auto-style5">them</span><font color="#FF0000"> 
										for Pay.</font></font></b></font></tr> 
								</table> 
								</td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td bgcolor="#99CCFF" bordercolor="#99CCFF" height="12"> 
								<font size="2">   </font></td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
										<td width="79%" height="182"> 
										<div class="auto-style6"> 
										<font face="Verdana" color="#FFFF00" style="font-size: 5pt; font-weight: 700"> 
										 </font><font face="Verdana" color="#FFFF00" style="font-size: 15pt; font-weight: 700"><br> 
										 </font><font face="Verdana" color="#FFFF00" style="font-weight: 700" size="4">W</font><font face="Verdana" color="#FFFF00" style="font-size: 14pt; font-weight: 700">h</font><font face="Verdana" color="#FFFF00" style="font-size: 15pt; font-weight: 700">o'd
										Never </font> 
										<font face="Verdana" color="#FFFF00" style="font-weight: 700" size="4"> 
										Ride Without</font><font face="Verdana" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 15pt; font-weight: 700"> </font> 
										<font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 15pt; font-weight: 700" color="#FF0000"> 
										R</font><span style="font-weight: 700"><font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 15pt" color="#FF0000">ave</font></span><font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 15pt; font-weight: 700" color="#0066FF">Rider</font><font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 15pt; font-weight: 700" color="#FFFF00">?</font><b><font face="Arial Narrow" size="4" color="#FFFFFF"> 
										<br> 
   Click the Rider's Picture below and Hear what they Say</font></b></div> 
										<table border="0" width="430" id="table122" cellspacing="13" cellpadding="0" height="10"> 
											<tr> 
												<td valign="bottom"> 
										<table border="0" width="400" id="table123" cellspacing="15" cellpadding="0"> 
											<tr> 
												<td width="78" bordercolor="#FFFFFF"> 
												<a href="javascript:playSound('/audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-audio-testimonial.wma');"> 
												<img border="0" src="/audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-head.gif" width="81" height="83"></a></td> 
												<td width="83"> 
												<a href="javascript:playSound('/audio+related-snap-shots/3-eric-audio-testimonial.wma');"> 
												<img border="0" src="/audio+related-snap-shots/3-eric-head.jpg" width="83" height="83"></a></td> 
												<td width="67"> 
												<a href="javascript:playSound('/audio+related-snap-shots/4-leslee-audio-testimonial.wma');"> 
												<img border="0" src="/audio+related-snap-shots/4-leslee-head.gif" width="82" height="84"></a></td> 
												<td> 
												<a href="javascript:playSound('/audio+related-snap-shots/5-francois-audio-testimonial.wma');"> 
												<img border="0" src="/audio+related-snap-shots/5-francois-head.jpg" width="82" height="83"></a></td> 
											</tr> 
										</table> 
												</td> 
												</tr> 
											</table> 
										</td> 
									</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td bgcolor="#000066" height="12"> 
								<div id="layer3" style="position: absolute; left: 555px; top: 975px; width: 395px; height: 20px; z-index: 2; text-align: left"> 
									  
									<font color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 9pt" face="Arial">  Christa                      Eric                         
								Leslie                   
								Francois</font></div> 
								<div style="position: absolute; width: 59px; height: 52px; z-index: 1; left: 530px; top: 966px" id="layer1"> 
									<div style="position: absolute; width: 53px; height: 58px; z-index: 1; left: -35px; top: -119px" id="layer2"> 
																<font color="#FFFFFF"> 
						</font></div> 
									<p style="text-align: left"> </div> 
								<font color="#FFFFFF"> <font size="2">         
								</font></font> 
								<font color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 9pt" face="Arial"> </font></td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td bgcolor="#99CCFF" bordercolor="#99CCFF" height="10"> 
								<font size="2">   </font></td> 
							</tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td valign="top" align="left"> 
						<table border="0" width="430" id="table124" height="218" bgcolor="#C0C0C0"> 
							<tr> 
								<td valign="top" align="left"> 
								<table border="0" width="100%" id="table125" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" bgcolor="#000080"> 
									<tr> 
										<td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="430" height="45"> 
										<table border="1" width="100%" id="table134" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="50"> 
											<tr> 
												<td> 
												<p align="center"><b> 
												<font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 15pt"> 
												How<font color="#FF0000"> </font> 
												Does<font color="#FF0000"> Rave</font><font color="#0000FF">Rider</font> 
												Really 
												Work</font><font face="Verdana" size="4">?</font></b><font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 9pt"><br> 
										<b><font color="#FFFFFF"> 
										<span style="background-color: #000000"> 
										 Click the Pictures below for an Enlarged 
										Close-up Look </span></font> 
										</b></font> 
												</td> 
											</tr> 
										</table> 
										</td> 
									</tr> 
									<tr> 
										<td height="50" valign="middle"> 
										<table border="0" width="100%" id="table126" bgcolor="#808080"> 
											<tr> 
												<td bgcolor="#FFFFFF"> 
										<table border="0" width="418" id="table127" cellspacing="10" cellpadding="0" bgcolor="#808080"> 
											<tr> 
												<td width="124" valign="top" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"> 
												<table border="1" width="100%" id="table128" bordercolor="#000080"> 
													<tr> 
														<td> 
														<a href="/images%20-%20Still/Product%20Parts-RaveRider/1-BigPict+Arrows.htm"> 
												<img border="0" src="/Product%20Parts-RaveRider/1-BigPict+Arrows.png" width="149" height="134"></a></td> 
													</tr> 
												</table> 
												</td> 
												<td width="94" valign="top"> 
												<table border="1" width="69%" id="table129" bordercolor="#000080"> 
													<tr> 
														<td> 
														<a href="/images%20-%20Still/Product%20Parts-RaveRider/2-Blue%20Core2.htm"> 
												<img border="0" src="/Product%20Parts-RaveRider/2-Blue%20Core2.JPG" width="84" height="66"></a></td> 
													</tr> 
												</table> 
												<table border="1" width="103%" id="table135" bordercolor="#000080"> 
													<tr> 
														<td bordercolor="#000080" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"> 
														<p align="center"> 
														<a href="/product-parts-raverider/3-LockingAssembly.htm"> 
														<img border="0" src="/video+related+snap-shots/R1-Why1.jpg" width="72" height="54"></a></td> 
													</tr> 
												</table> 
												</td> 
												<td> 
												<table border="1" width="100%" id="table136" bordercolor="#000080"> 
													<tr> 
														<td> 
														<img border="0" src="/video+related+snap-shots/how-it-works.png" width="114" height="132"></td> 
													</tr> 
												</table> 
												</td> 
											</tr> 
										</table> 
												</td> 
											</tr> 
										</table> 
										</td> 
									</tr> 
								</table> 
								</td> 
							</tr> 
						</table> 
								</td> 
							</tr> 
						</table> 
						</td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF" valign="bottom">  
						</td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF" valign="bottom">  
						</td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF" valign="bottom"> 
						<p align="center"> 
						 </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td width="25" bgcolor="#99CCFF"> </td> 
						<td width="28" bgcolor="#000066"> </td> 
						<td valign="top" bgcolor="#99CCFF">  
						</td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td bgcolor="#99CCFF" colspan="5"> </td> 
					</tr> 
					<tr> 
						<td bgcolor="#99CCFF" colspan="5"> </td> 
					</tr> 
				</table> 
				</td> 
			</tr> 
		</table> 
		</td> 
	</tr> 
</table> 
 
	<p> </p> 
	<p> </p> 
 
</body> 
 
</html>
```


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

On your school’s server: “About” came up just fine and played without a visible hint of player – just the way I need it. But the code that came with it seemed to have been chopped off at about line 85.
Any way I was so stoked about the “About” performance, I viewed the source, and got a copy of its code (some 546 lines), that looked like I had something to work with.

So that code I and started looking to see what parts I needed to use now for my present 7 pages that are almost complete except for the sound. They have different video and different rider pictures, but all in the same locations.

But after, two and a half hours of using your good working code – trying to find what the relevant elements are that would need to be inserted into my new pages - I found three element, that I thought should work, but all I able to do was get a lot of gross distortions.

So I am hoping that you can show me what I need to do, to get control of this rascal you have tamed so nicely.

Do you think you could do this for me?
1. If I include the URL for one of my new (nearly fully functioning code pages).
It is essentially identical as far as the audio pictures, locations, files & folders:
http://www.raverider.com\00MASTER3.htm
2. Could you take your 
“About - Original Source
And make clear what of your script needs to be used – inserted into my one new page and where, and how I can clearly determine what it is that it is to replace and how I can recognize it.

If I were doing this for someone as unskilled as I am, I would use the following technique:
A. Paste your working code on one Word document, and use Word’s ab/highlight to mark the needed changes in yellow.
B. Paste my new almost complete code on another Word Document, and use Word’s ab/highlight to highlight in light blue where the Yellow changes need to be inserted or used to replace existing code.
C. If each set was Labeled with matching A,B,V,etc., I should be able replicate things so I can get on top of and use your code for all my pages and with a little care learn enough about it to be able to do additional similar pages on my own in the future. That would be truly sweet.

I hope this is not too much to ask. But, as I am sure you can see, it would really and truly be appreciated.

Thank so much,

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

This has turned into quite the task.

I don't have access to word or a proper web publisher right now so i am going to do all this right here and hope it works 

Everything i have added is in RED


<html><head><meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-us"><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><title>What</title><style> 
<!--
.auto-style2 {
font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
}

.auto-style1 {
background-color: #000080;
}
.auto-style3 {
font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-weight: bold;
}
.auto-style4 {
color: #0000FF;
}
.auto-style5 {
color: #000000;
}
.auto-style6 {
text-align: left;
}
-->
</style> 
<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!--
function FP_preloadImgs() {
var d=document,a=arguments; if(!d.FP_imgs) d.FP_imgs=new Array();
for(var i=0; i<a.length; i++) { d.FP_imgs_=new Image; d.FP_imgs.src=a; }
}

function FP_swapImg() {
var doc=document,args=arguments,elm,n; doc.$imgSwaps=new Array(); for(n=2; n<args.length;
n+=2) { elm=FP_getObjectByID(args[n]); if(elm) { doc.$imgSwaps[doc.$imgSwaps.length]=elm;
elm.$src=elm.src; elm.src=args[n+1]; } }
}

function FP_getObjectByID(id,o) {
var c,el,els,f,m,n; if(!o)o=document; if(o.getElementById) el=o.getElementById(id);
else if(o.layers) c=o.layers; else if(o.all) el=o.all[id]; if(el) return el;
if(o.id==id || o.name==id) return o; if(o.childNodes) c=o.childNodes; if(c)
for(n=0; n<c.length; n++) { el=FP_getObjectByID(id,c[n]); if(el) return el; }
f=o.forms; if(f) for(n=0; n<f.length; n++) { els=f[n].elements;
for(m=0; m<els.length; m++){ el=FP_getObjectByID(id,els[n]); if(el) return el; } }
return null;
}

function playSound(soundfile) {
document.getElementById("music").innerHTML= "



</td></tr></table></td></tr><tr><td> </td></tr><tr><td><table border="0" width="100%" id="table353" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="778" bgcolor="#000080"><tr><td bgcolor="#008080" width="48%" valign="top"><table border="0" width="192" id="table359" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="5"><tr><td><table border="0" width="94%" id="table364" height="176" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"><tr><td width="45%" align="left" height="44"><b><font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" size="6"> What</font></b></td><td width="45%" align="left" rowspan="2"><p align="center"><a href="javascriptlaySound('audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-audio-testimonial.wma');"><font size="6"><img alt="play-audio" height="81" src="audio+related-snap-shots/play-audio.png" width="54" align="right" /></font></a></td></tr><tr><td align="left" height="43"><b><font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" size="6"> Other</font></b></td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" align="left"><b><font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" size="6"> Boarders</font></b></td></tr><tr><td align="left" height="42" valign="top" colspan="2"><b><font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" size="6"> Say:</font></b></td></tr></table></td></tr><tr><td><table border="1" width="84%" id="table365" height="467" bordercolor="#FF0000" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"><tr><td valign="top" height="281" style="text-align: left"><img alt="2-christa-full" height="278" src="audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-full.png" width="151" align="left" /></td><td valign="middle" style="text-align: left" rowspan="2"><img border="0" src="audio+related-snap-shots/2-Christa,%20Denver,%20Colorado.gif" width="15" height="256"></td></tr><tr><td class="auto-style6" width="153"><b><font color="#FFFFFF" face="Arial"><span style="font-size: 7pt"> </span><font style="font-size: 7pt; text-align: left;">     "Here I am snowboarding <br>     in Aspen with my RaveRider. <br>     I got it at the Denver sports  <br>     expo. <br>      <br>         I am thrilled with the  <br>     performance of the product. <br>      <br>        Thanks again for turning   <br>     us on to such a great     <br>     product."<br><br><br></font><font style="font-size: 6pt">  </font><font style="font-size: 7pt">(slips between binding & Board)</font></font></b></td></tr></table></td></tr></table><p align="left"> </td><td bgcolor="#0000CC" valign="top"><table border="0" width="100%" id="table358" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"><tr><td bgcolor="#0000CC"><p align="left"><b><font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 22pt"> How You Can</font></b></td></tr><tr><td align="left" width="50%" bgcolor="#0000CC"><b><font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 22pt"> GET YOUR</font></b></td></tr><tr><td align="left" bgcolor="#0000CC">         <img alt="y" height="88" src="images/logos+headers/1-RaveRiderLogo.gif" width="119" /></td></tr><tr><td align="left" bgcolor="#0000CC"><font face="Arial Black" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-weight: 700; font-size: 20pt"> FREE</font><font color="#FFFFFF" style="font-weight: 700; font-size: 20pt" face="Arial"> & </font><b><font face="Arial" style="font-size: 20pt" color="#FFFFFF">use it</font></b></td></tr><tr><td align="left" bgcolor="#0000CC"><b><font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 20pt"> to Earn $2,500</font></b></td></tr><tr><td align="left" bgcolor="#0000CC"><b><font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 20pt"> DemoRiding</font></b></td></tr><tr><td align="left" bgcolor="#FFFF00"><b><font face="Arial" size="5">  Part Time</font></b></td></tr><tr><td align="left" bgcolor="#FFFF00"><b><font face="Arial" size="5">  on Weekends</font></b></td></tr><tr><td align="left" bgcolor="#FFFF00"><font size="5">  </font><b><font face="Arial" size="5">of 2011-12 </font><font face="Arial" size="4">season</font></b></td></tr><tr><td align="left" bgcolor="#FFFF00"><table border="0" width="100%" id="table362" cellpadding="5" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" height="362"><tr><td valign="top"><font face="Arial Narrow"><b>Ask yourself these questions:</b></font><br><span style="font-size: 11pt"><b>1.</b> Do you have at least 3 years serious boarding experience?<br><b>2.</b> Do you love riding the most awesome boarding equipment?<b><br>3.</b> Do you enjoy talking about boarding with other boarders?<br><b>4.</b> Could you enjoy Demoing RaveRider and other awesome boarding products to boarders?<br><b>5.</b> Are you a reliable, organized<br>person with a boarding spirit?<br><b>6.</b> Can you use some extra cash DemoRiding on weekends?<br><b>7.</b> With our help could you see yourself manage a local team?<br></span><b><font face="Arial Narrow">   If you answered yes to all these questions, then do the following:  <font size="2">Check the </font></font></b><font face="Arial Narrow"><span style="font-size: 10pt; font-weight: 700">availability of local slopes near where you live:<br>     <a href="BC-A3-Map-USState.html"><img border="0" id="img1" src="Buttons/button4.jpg" height="22" width="137" alt="USA Resort / Slopes" fp-style="fp-btn: Embossed Capsule 4; fp-proportional: 0" fp-title="USA Resort / Slopes" onmouseover="FP_swapImg(1,0,/*id*/'img1',/*url*/'Buttons/button5.jpg')" onmouseout="FP_swapImg(0,0,/*id*/'img1',/*url*/'Buttons/button4.jpg')" onmousedown="FP_swapImg(1,0,/*id*/'img1',/*url*/'Buttons/button6.jpg')" onmouseup="FP_swapImg(0,0,/*id*/'img1',/*url*/'Buttons/button5.jpg')"></a></span></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="#000066" width="48%" bordercolor="#000066" height="21"> </td><td bgcolor="#000066" valign="top" bordercolor="#000066" height="21"> </td></tr></table></td></tr></table></td><td valign="top" width="439"><table border="0" width="100%" id="table336" bgcolor="#000066" height="1106"><tr><td height="65" style="width: 425px" bgcolor="#000066"><p align="left"><b><font style="font-size: 19pt" color="#ffffff" face="Verdana">   Why Riders Love</font><font style="font-size: 19pt" face="Verdana" color="#FF0000"> Rave</font><font style="font-size: 19pt" color="#3333FF" face="Verdana">Rider</font></b></td></tr><tr><td><table border="1" width="430" id="table337" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="5" height="116"><tr><td width="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" height="100"><a href="001-NEW_why_riders_love_raverider.htm"><img border="0" src="video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/VideoSnapShots/Falling%20B1%20Snap.jpg" width="98" height="90"></a></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="289" valign="top" height="110"><p align="left"><b><font color="#FFFFFF"><span style="background-color: #000080" class="auto-style2">WHO NEEDS THIS, FALLING and LOOKING FOOLISH?</span></font><font face="Verdana">  </font></b><font face="Arial"><font color="#FF0000"><span style="font-size: 11pt"><b>It is far more common for snowboarders than Skiers.</b> </span></font><b><span style="font-size: 11pt"><font color="#0000FF">BUT IT DOESN'T HAVE TO BE THAT WAY. Not with</font> <font color="#FF0000">Rave</font></span><font color="#0000FF"><span style="font-size: 11pt">Rider on their board.</span></font></b></font></td></tr></table></td></tr><tr><td><table border="1" width="429" id="table338" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="5" height="120"><tr><td width="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" height="108"><a href="002-NEW_why_riders_love_raverider.htm"><img border="0" src="video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/2-falling-flash/FallingVideos-b2.jpg" width="98" height="94"></a></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="288" height="110" valign="top"><p align="left"><b><span style="background-color: #000080"><font color="#FFFFFF" class="auto-style2">DON'T SETTLE FOR LESS THAN <span class="auto-style1"><br>THE BEST </span></font></span>  <font face="Arial" style="font-size: 11pt">Show them how to choose the ultimate in control, confidence and style. They want the best. <font color="#0000FF"> Show them how to get</font><font color="#FF0000"> Rave</font><font color="#0000FF">Rider </font><font color="#FF0000">FREE</font></font></b></td></tr></table></td></tr><tr><td><table border="1" width="429" id="table339" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="5" height="120"><tr><td width="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0"><a href="video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/3-HeresHowEasy-Darren.htm"><img border="0" src="video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/VideoSnapShots/3-HeresHowEasy-Darren.jpg" width="100" height="94"></a></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF99" valign="top" height="110" style="width: 294px"><p align="left"><font color="#FFFFFF"><span style="background-color: #000080" class="auto-style3">HERE'S HOW EASY IT CAN BE!</span></font><b><font face="Verdana"> </font><font style="font-size: 11pt" face="Arial"><font color="#FF0000">Rave</font><font color="#0000FF">Rider</font> mounts quickly between your board & binding, making it so easy to skate past trouble, across flats and thru lift lines, and be on and off lifts in style.</font></b></table></td></tr><tr><td><table border="1" width="430" id="table340" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="5" height="120"><tr><td width="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" height="100"><a href="004-NEW_why_riders_love_raverider.htm"><img border="0" src="video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/VideoSnapShots/Reed%20On%20Reed_SnapShot2.jpg" width="99" height="95"></a></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF99" valign="top" height="110"><p align="left"><span style="background-color: #000080"><b><font face="Verdana" color="#FFFFFF">POWER, CONTROL, NO PAIN!</font></b></span><b><font face="Arial" style="font-size: 11pt"> Modern Snowboarding Gear has moved into this Milenia, with awesome features in performance, comfort - </font></b><font face="Arial"><b><font style="font-size: 11pt">just cool fun. Imagine <font color="#FF0000">Demo</font><span class="auto-style4">Riding</span><font color="#FF0000"> </font><span class="auto-style5">them <font color="#FF0000">for</font></span><font color="#FF0000"> Pay.</font></font></b></font></tr></table></td></tr><tr><td><table border="1" width="100%" id="table341" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"><tr><td bgcolor="#3333FF" bordercolor="#3333FF"> </td></tr><tr><td><table border="0" width="100%" id="table342"><tr><td valign="top" align="center" height="18" style="width: 439px" colspan="6"><font style="font-weight: 700; font-size: 14.5pt" color="#ffff00" face="Verdana">W</font><font style="font-size: 14.5pt; font-weight: 700" color="#ffff00" face="Verdana">ho</font><font style="font-weight: 700" color="#ffff00" face="Verdana">'</font><font style="font-size: 14.5pt; font-weight: 700" color="#ffff00" face="Verdana">d Never </font><font style="font-weight: 700; font-size:14.5pt" color="#ffff00" face="Verdana">Ride Without</font><span style="font-weight: 700"><font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 14.5pt" color="#FFFFFF"> </font><font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 14.5pt" color="#FF0000">R</font><font style="font-size: 14.5pt" color="#ff0000" face="Verdana">ave</font></span><font style="font-size: 14.5pt; font-weight: 700" color="#0066ff" face="Verdana">Rider</font><font style="font-size: 14.5pt; font-weight: 700" color="#ffff00" face="Verdana">?</font></td></tr><tr><td align="center" style="width: 439px" colspan="6"><font size="4" face="Arial Narrow" color="#FFFFFF"><b>Click the Rider's Picture below and Hear what they Say</b></font></td></tr><tr><td colspan="6"><table border="0" width="104%" id="table343" cellspacing="10" cellpadding="0"><tr><td><table border="0" width="100%" id="table344" cellspacing="10" cellpadding="0" style="height: 110px"><tr><td style="width: 76px"><a href="javascriptlaySound('audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-audio-testimonial.wma');"><img alt="4" height="84" src="audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-head.gif" width="74" style="border-width: 0px" /></a></td><td style="width: 50px"><a href="javascriptlaySound('audio+related-snap-shots/3-eric-audio-testimonial.wma');"><img alt="o" height="88" src="audio+related-snap-shots/3-eric-head.jpg" width="83" style="border-width: 0px" /></a></td><td style="text-align: left; width: 79px"><a href="javascriptlaySound('audio+related-snap-shots/4-leslee-audio-testimonial.wma');"><img alt="lesslie-head" height="89" src="audio+related-snap-shots/4-leslee-head.gif" width="81" style="border-width: 0px" /></a></td><td style="width: 81px"><a href="javascriptlaySound('"audio+related-snap-shots/5-francois-audio-testimonial.wma');"><img alt="francois-head" height="83" src="audio+related-snap-shots/5-francois-head.jpg" style="border-width: 0px; margin-left: 0px" width="78" /></a> </td></tr></table></td></tr></table></td></tr><tr><td width="4%" align="center"> </td><td width="20%" align="center"><font color="#FFFFFF" size="2" face="Arial">Christa</font></td><td width="24%" align="center"><font face="Arial" size="2" color="#FFFFFF">Eric</font></td><td width="24%" align="center"><font face="Arial" size="2" color="#FFFFFF">Leslee</font></td><td width="21%" align="center"><font face="Arial" size="2" color="#FFFFFF">Francois</font></td><td width="3%" align="center"> </td></tr></table></td></tr></table></td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="#3333FF" bordercolor="#3333FF"> </td></tr><tr><td><table border="0" width="100%" id="table345" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"><tr><td><table border="0" width="100%" id="table346" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"><tr><td><table border="0" width="100%" id="table347" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"><tr><td><table border="0" width="100%" id="table348" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"><tr><td bgcolor="#FFFF99" bordercolor="#000080"><p align="center"><b><font style="font-size: 15pt" face="Verdana">How<font color="#ff0000"> </font>Does<font color="#ff0000"> Rave</font><font color="#0000ff">Rider</font> Really Work</font><font size="4" face="Verdana">?<br></font><font color="#ffffff" style="font-size: 9pt" face="Verdana"><span style="background-color: #000000"> Click the Picture below for an Enlarged Close-up Look </span>  <br></font><font style="font-size: 4pt" face="Verdana" color="#ffffff">       </font></b></td></tr><tr><td><table border="1" width="100%" id="table349"><tr><td style="width: 432px"><table border="0" id="table350" cellspacing="10" height="183" bgcolor="#808080" style="width: 101%" cellpadding="0"><tr><td rowspan="2" width="149" valign="middle"><p align="center"><a href="images/product-parts-raverider/1-BigPict+Arrows.htm"><img alt="r" height="139" src="images/product-parts-raverider/1a-Big-Pict+Arrows+2XLOCK.gif" width="145" /></a></td><td width="83" valign="bottom" height="65"><p align="center"><a href="images/product-parts-raverider/2-blue-core2.htm"><img alt="t" height="60" src="images/product-parts-raverider/2-blue-core1.gif" width="79" /></a></td><td rowspan="2" valign="middle"><p align="center"><a href="005-NEW_why_riders_love_raverider.htm"><img border="0" src="video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/7-how-it-works/how-it-works+.jpg" width="151" height="147"></a></td></tr><tr><td width="83" valign="middle"><p align="center"><a href="images/product-parts-raverider/3-LockingAssembly.htm"><img border="0" src="images/product-parts-raverider/X3-POWER%20LOCK-small.gif" width="76" height="56"></a></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></td></tr><tr><td> </td></tr></table></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></body></html>



All you should need to do is add the javascript. and change the links to match the correct format.

EDIT: Sorry for the really messy source, didn't have time to take yours and space it all out _


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Well Laxer,
It seems to have been a trying time, but after 7 hours today alone trying to get things to work from what you sent me. I could easily copy and paste the red code, but I guess I didn't rightly know where to put it, because every place that appeared to be the place, but nothing worked. So I give up. 

Thanks though, for all the effort, and I'm sorry for both of us that I couldn't figure out how to impliment your efforts.
I guess I'll just have to look for help elsewhere.

Thanks again,

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

If you have some time, i will gladly go on teamviewer with you and show you how to implement.

Sorry i wasn't able to write a more detailed tutorial.


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

I just got you message, that would be great. I just downloaded Teamviewer-6 and will intall and check it out.

Just let me know what time would be best for you, and what I need to do to get ready. What I want is to get a concise HOW TO - AUDIO - INSERT CODE TO HIDE WMP. 

My email is [email protected]

And Thanks again, for the kind offer

dhrey


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi again Laxer,

Here are my TeamViewer:
ID = 617-927-397
Password = ****

Let me know what else I need to do to be ready, and when will be best for you


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hopefully you check this before the 15mins for editing are up.

I will request that you remove the Teamviewer info in the post above as someone may access your computer.

I won't be available for an extended time to help until sunday.

I will send you a pm in the morning requesting the information then.


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

Thanks for the reply.

I have been invited to an afternoon get together with people I haven't seen much for a while, but I am 3 hours ahead of you, so 9:00PM here is still six O'Clock there.

I'll confirm the earliest I can be back home and let you know and hopefully that will work with you schedule.

Thanks,

dhrey


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hay Laxer,

I got your message about 1/2 hour ago, and spent that time going round and round in the system trying to find out how to reply, but no luck. So I hope this will get to you.
I have time today and tomorrow (Saturday & Sunday) EDT from 5PM to 2AM, a 9 hour window, which I hope you can match up with.
If you can let me know in advance what would be the best time for you, I'll plan on having things set up on my system so that:
1. I have a left window open with the page that needs the new code inserted.
2. The right window open with the code you sent that needs to be inserted at left

I will be able to instantly toggle between code view and functional view, so we will be able to almost instantly see that things are working.

If you have any other suggestions as to what preparations I need to make, and how we should do this please let me know when you notify me what time would be best for us to connect up using TeamViewer.

Thanks for your kindness in helping me get this functional so I can apply it to several different incidents of essentially the same kind of configurations

Looking forward to getting this completed, as I am sure you are, but with my sincere appreciation for your patience in hanging in there on this.

Thanks,

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

With tomorrow being a holiday, i may not be available till later in the evening.

I will be on by midnight your time and will send you a pm requesting the information.

Your preparation looks fine, if you don't mind me asking what editor do you use?


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

Midnight my time will be just fine. I use FrontPage, but have Expression Web, though I am not as comfortable with it since it is new.
I'll have everything setup before midnight awaiting your pm.

Thanks again for your help.

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I sent you a pm requesting the information.


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

I tried several times but could not get the PM to work. Here's the
Info: My ID 617 927 397 My Password ****


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

password seems incorrect.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

You are currently in presentation mode, if you wish for me to assist onscreen switch to remote control


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

In team viewer click the "Remote control" tabe then copy the id and password from there.

password should be something like jiu927


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok I'll use the quick reply


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Thats fine, when you open teamviewer make sure you are on the Remote Control tab.


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer:


It seems to me that it would be quicker and cleaner if:

1. I sent you the code with line numbers
2. You send me th replacement code for that line

3. Then I can carefully do that and make notes that relate to the code independent of line number so I can make the changes to other pages regardless of line numbers.

What do you think of that?

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

How about you paste the code here then i will show you.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

paste the code then connect to me.

Go to: go.teamviewer.com

and put it id: 551724372
password: ####


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

This cut and Paste does not show the line numbers, but I can do the Find and replace,


```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-us">
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 6.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<title>Ride4Fun&Pay</title>
<style>
<!--
.auto-style2 {
 font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
}
.auto-style1 {
 background-color: #000080;
}
.auto-style3 {
 font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
 font-weight: bold;
}
.auto-style4 {
 color: #0000FF;
}
.auto-style5 {
 color: #000000;
}
.auto-style6 {
 text-align: left;
}
-->
</style>
</style> 
<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!--
function FP_preloadImgs() {
var d=document,a=arguments; if(!d.FP_imgs) d.FP_imgs=new Array();
for(var i=0; i<a.length; i++) { d.FP_imgs[i]=new Image; d.FP_imgs[i].src=a[i]; }
}
function FP_swapImg() {
var doc=document,args=arguments,elm,n; doc.$imgSwaps=new Array(); for(n=2; n<args.length;
n+=2) { elm=FP_getObjectByID(args[n]); if(elm) { doc.$imgSwaps[doc.$imgSwaps.length]=elm;
elm.$src=elm.src; elm.src=args[n+1]; } }
}
function FP_getObjectByID(id,o) {
var c,el,els,f,m,n; if(!o)o=document; if(o.getElementById) el=o.getElementById(id);
else if(o.layers) c=o.layers; else if(o.all) el=o.all[id]; if(el) return el;
if(o.id==id || o.name==id) return o; if(o.childNodes) c=o.childNodes; if(c)
for(n=0; n<c.length; n++) { el=FP_getObjectByID(id,c[n]); if(el) return el; }
f=o.forms; if(f) for(n=0; n<f.length; n++) { els=f[n].elements;
for(m=0; m<els.length; m++){ el=FP_getObjectByID(id,els[n]); if(el) return el; } }
return null;
}
function playSound(soundfile) {
document.getElementById("music").innerHTML= "[MEDIA=youtube]kwave-flash[/MEDIA]
       </td></tr></table></td>
     </tr>
     <tr>
      <td> </td>
     </tr>
     <tr>
      <td>
      <table border="0" width="100%" id="table353" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="778" bgcolor="#000080">
       <tr>
        <td bgcolor="#008080" width="48%" valign="top">
        <table border="0" width="192" id="table359" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="5">
         <tr>
          <td>
        <table border="0" width="93%" id="table364" height="202" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"><tr>
         <td width="90%" colspan="2" align="left"><b>
         <font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" size="6"> What</font></b></td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" align="left">
          <b>
          <font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" size="6"> Other</font></b></td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" align="left">
          <b>
          <font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" size="6"> Boarders</font></b></td></tr><tr>
          <td align="left" style="width: 44%" height="60" valign="top"><b>
          <font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" size="6"> Say:</font></b></td>
          <td width="46%" valign="top" align="left" height="60"><p align="left">
          <a href="audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-audio-testimonial.wma"> 
          <font size="6"> 
          <img alt="play-audio" height="54" src="audio+related-snap-shots/play-audio.png" width="81" /></font></a></td></tr></table>
          </td>
         </tr>
         <tr>
          <td>
          <table border="1" width="84%" id="table365" height="467" bordercolor="#FF0000" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"><tr>
           <td valign="top" height="281" style="text-align: left">
           <img alt="2-christa-full" height="278" src="audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-full.png" width="151" align="left" /></td>
           <td valign="middle" style="text-align: left" rowspan="2">
           <img border="0" src="audio+related-snap-shots/2-Christa,%20Denver,%20Colorado.gif" width="15" height="256"></td></tr><tr>
            <td class="auto-style6" width="153"><b><font color="#FFFFFF" face="Arial"><span style="font-size: 7pt"> </span><font style="font-size: 7pt; text-align: left;">     
            "Here I am snowboarding <br>     
            in Aspen with my RaveRider. <br>     
            I got it at the Denver sports  <br>     
            expo. <br>      <br>         
            I am thrilled with the  <br>     
            performance of the product. <br>     
             <br>        
            Thanks again for turning   <br>     
            us on to such a great     <br>     
            product."<br><br><br></font><font style="font-size: 6pt">
              </font><font style="font-size: 7pt">(slips 
            between binding & Board)</font></font></b></td></tr></table>
          </td>
         </tr>
        </table>
        <p align="left"> </td>
        <td bgcolor="#0000CC" valign="top">
        <table border="0" width="100%" id="table358" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"><tr>
         <td bgcolor="#0000CC"><p align="left"><b>
         <font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 22pt"> How 
         You Can</font></b></td></tr><tr>
         <td align="left" width="50%" bgcolor="#0000CC">
         <b>
         <font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 22pt"> GET 
         YOUR</font></b></td></tr><tr>
          <td align="left" bgcolor="#0000CC">         <img alt="y" height="88" src="images/logos+headers/1-RaveRiderLogo.gif" width="119" /></td></tr><tr>
          <td align="left" bgcolor="#0000CC">
          <font face="Arial Black" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-weight: 700; font-size: 20pt"> FREE</font><font color="#FFFFFF" style="font-weight: 700; font-size: 20pt" face="Arial"> 
          - Just</font></td></tr><tr>
          <td align="left" bgcolor="#0000CC"><b>
          <font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 20pt"> use 
          it for </font></b></td></tr><tr>
          <td align="left" bgcolor="#0000CC"><b>
          <font face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF" style="font-size: 20pt"> DemoRiding</font></b></td></tr><tr>
          <td align="left" bgcolor="#FFFF00"><b>
          <font face="Arial" size="5">  Part 
          Time</font></b></td></tr><tr>
          <td align="left" bgcolor="#FFFF00"><b>
          <font face="Arial" size="5">  on 
          Weekends</font></b></td></tr><tr>
          <td align="left" bgcolor="#FFFF00">
          <font size="5">  </font><b>
          <font face="Arial" size="5">of 2011-12
          </font><font face="Arial" size="4">
          season</font></b></td></tr><tr>
          <td align="left" bgcolor="#FFFF00">
          <table border="0" width="100%" id="table362" cellpadding="5" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" height="362">
           <tr>
            <td valign="top">
            <font face="Arial Narrow"><b>Ask 
            yourself these questions:</b></font><br>
            <span style="font-size: 11pt">
            <b>1.</b> Do you have at least 3 
            years serious boarding 
            experience?<br>
            <b>2.</b> Do you love riding the 
            most awesome boarding equipment?<b>3.</b> 
            Do you enjoy talking about 
            boarding with other boarders?<br>
            <b>4.</b> Could you enjoy 
            Demoing RaveRider and other 
            awesome boarding products to 
            boarders?<br>
            <b>5.</b> Are you a reliable, 
            organized<br>
            person with a boarding spirit?<br>
            <b>6.</b> Can you use some extra 
            cash DemoRiding on weekends?<br>
            <b>7.</b> With our help could 
            you see yourself starting a local 
            team?<br>
            </span><b>
            <font face="Arial Narrow">   
            If you answered yes to all these 
            questions, then do the 
            following:  <font size="2">
            Check the </font></font></b>
            <font face="Arial Narrow">
            <span style="font-size: 10pt; font-weight: 700">
            availability of local slopes 
            near where you live:<br>
     <img border="0" id="img1" src="Buttons/button4.jpg" height="22" width="137" alt="USA Resort / Slopes" fp-style="fp-btn: Embossed Capsule 4; fp-proportional: 0" fp-title="USA Resort / Slopes" onmouseover="FP_swapImg(1,0,/*id*/'img1',/*url*/'Buttons/button5.jpg')" onmouseout="FP_swapImg(0,0,/*id*/'img1',/*url*/'Buttons/button4.jpg')" onmousedown="FP_swapImg(1,0,/*id*/'img1',/*url*/'Buttons/button6.jpg')" onmouseup="FP_swapImg(0,0,/*id*/'img1',/*url*/'Buttons/button5.jpg')"></span></font></td>
           </tr>
          </table>
          </td></tr></table>
        </td>
       </tr>
       <tr>
        <td bgcolor="#000066" width="48%" bordercolor="#000066" height="21"> </td>
        <td bgcolor="#000066" valign="top" bordercolor="#000066" height="21"> </td>
       </tr>
      </table>
      </td>
     </tr>
    </table>
    </td>
    <td valign="top" width="439">
    <table border="0" width="100%" id="table336" bgcolor="#000066" height="1106">
     <tr>
      <td height="65" style="width: 425px" bgcolor="#000066">
      <p align="left"><b>
      <font style="font-size: 19pt" color="#ffffff" face="Verdana">   Why Riders Love</font><font style="font-size: 19pt" face="Verdana" color="#FF0000"> 
      Rave</font><font style="font-size: 19pt" color="#3333FF" face="Verdana">Rider</font></b></td>
     </tr>
     <tr>
      <td>
      <table border="1" width="430" id="table337" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="5" height="116"><tr><td width="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" height="100">
       <a href="001-NEW_why_riders_love_raverider.htm"><img border="0" src="video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/VideoSnapShots/Falling%20B1%20Snap.jpg" width="98" height="90"></a></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="289" valign="top" height="110"><p align="left"><b><font color="#FFFFFF"><span style="background-color: #000080" class="auto-style2">WHO NEEDS THIS, FALLING and LOOKING FOOLISH?</span></font><font face="Verdana">  </font></b><font face="Arial"><font color="#FF0000"><span style="font-size: 11pt"><b>It is far more common for snowboarders than Skiers.</b> </span></font><b><span style="font-size: 11pt"><font color="#0000FF">BUT IT DOESN'T HAVE TO BE THAT WAY. 
       Not with</font> <font color="#FF0000">Rave</font></span><font color="#0000FF"><span style="font-size: 11pt">Rider on their board.</span></font></b></font></td></tr></table>
      </td>
     </tr>
     <tr>
      <td>
      <table border="1" width="429" id="table338" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="5" height="120"><tr><td width="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" height="108">
       <a href="002-NEW_why_riders_love_raverider.htm">
       <img border="0" src="video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/2-falling-flash/FallingVideos-b2.jpg" width="98" height="94"></a></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="288" height="110" valign="top"><p align="left"><b><span style="background-color: #000080"><font color="#FFFFFF" class="auto-style2">DON'T SETTLE FOR LESS THAN <span class="auto-style1"><br>THE BEST </span></font></span>  <font face="Arial" style="font-size: 11pt">Show them how to choose the ultimate in control, confidence and style. They want the best. <font color="#0000FF"> Show them how to get</font><font color="#FF0000"> Rave</font><font color="#0000FF">Rider </font><font color="#FF0000">FREE</font></font></b></td></tr></table>
      </td>
     </tr>
     <tr>
      <td>
      <table border="1" width="429" id="table339" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="5" height="120"><tr><td width="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0"><a href="video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/3-HeresHowEasy-Darren.htm"><img border="0" src="video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/VideoSnapShots/3-HeresHowEasy-Darren.jpg" width="100" height="94"></a></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF99" valign="top" height="110" style="width: 294px"><p align="left"><font color="#FFFFFF"><span style="background-color: #000080" class="auto-style3">HERE'S HOW EASY IT CAN BE!</span></font><b><font face="Verdana"> </font><font style="font-size: 11pt" face="Arial"><font color="#FF0000">Rave</font><font color="#0000FF">Rider</font> mounts quickly between your board & binding, making it so easy to skate past trouble, across flats and thru lift lines, and be on your  way.</font></b></table>
      </td>
     </tr>
     <tr>
      <td>
      <table border="1" width="430" id="table340" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="5" height="120"><tr><td width="100" bgcolor="#C0C0C0" height="100">
       <a href="004-NEW_why_riders_love_raverider.htm"><img border="0" src="video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/VideoSnapShots/Reed%20On%20Reed_SnapShot2.jpg" width="99" height="95"></a></td><td bgcolor="#FFFF99" valign="top" height="110"><p align="left"><span style="background-color: #000080"><b><font face="Verdana" color="#FFFFFF">POWER, CONTROL, NO PAIN!</font></b></span><b><font face="Arial" style="font-size: 11pt"> Modern Snowboarding Gear has moved into this Milenia, with awesome performance, comfort,  </font></b><font face="Arial"><b><font style="font-size: 11pt">and fun gear.  Imagine <font color="#FF0000">Demo</font><span class="auto-style4">Riding</span><font color="#FF0000"> </font><span class="auto-style5">them</span><font color="#FF0000"> for Pay.</font></font></b></font></tr></table>
      </td>
     </tr>
     <tr>
      <td>
      <table border="1" width="100%" id="table341" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
       <tr>
        <td bgcolor="#3333FF" bordercolor="#3333FF"> </td>
       </tr>
       <tr>
        <td>
        <table border="0" width="100%" id="table342">
         <tr>
          <td valign="top" align="center" height="18" style="width: 439px" colspan="6">
          <font style="font-weight: 700; font-size: 14.5pt" color="#ffff00" face="Verdana">W</font><font style="font-size: 14.5pt; font-weight: 700" color="#ffff00" face="Verdana">ho</font><font style="font-weight: 700" color="#ffff00" face="Verdana">'</font><font style="font-size: 14.5pt; font-weight: 700" color="#ffff00" face="Verdana">d 
          Never </font>
          <font style="font-weight: 700; font-size:14.5pt" color="#ffff00" face="Verdana">Ride Without</font><span style="font-weight: 700"><font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 14.5pt" color="#FFFFFF">
          </font>
          <font face="Verdana" style="font-size: 14.5pt" color="#FF0000">
          R</font><font style="font-size: 14.5pt" color="#ff0000" face="Verdana">ave</font></span><font style="font-size: 14.5pt; font-weight: 700" color="#0066ff" face="Verdana">Rider</font><font style="font-size: 14.5pt; font-weight: 700" color="#ffff00" face="Verdana">?</font></td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
           <td align="center" style="width: 439px" colspan="6"><font size="4" face="Arial Narrow" color="#FFFFFF"><b>Click the Rider's Picture below and Hear what they Say</b></font></td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
           <td colspan="6">
           <table border="0" width="104%" id="table343" cellspacing="10" cellpadding="0"><tr><td>
            <table border="0" width="100%" id="table344" cellspacing="10" cellpadding="0" style="height: 110px"><tr><td style="width: 76px">
 <a href="audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-audio-testimonial.wma">
 <img alt="4" height="84" src="audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-head.gif" width="74" style="border-width: 0px" /></a></td><td style="width: 50px">
             <a href="audio+related-snap-shots/3-eric-audio-testimonial.wma"><img alt="o" height="88" src="audio+related-snap-shots/3-eric-head.jpg" width="83" style="border-width: 0px" /></a></td><td style="text-align: left; width: 79px">
             <a href="audio+related-snap-shots/4-leslee-audio-testimonial.wma"><img alt="lesslie-head" height="89" src="audio+related-snap-shots/4-leslee-head.gif" width="81" style="border-width: 0px" /></a></td><td style="width: 81px">
             <a href="audio+related-snap-shots/5-francois-audio-testimonial.wma">
             <img alt="francois-head" height="90" src="audio+related-snap-shots/5-francois-head.jpg" style="border-width: 0px; margin-left: 0px" width="86" /></a>
 </td></tr></table></td></tr></table></td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
           <td width="4%" align="center"> </td>
           <td width="20%" align="center">
           <font color="#FFFFFF" size="2" face="Arial">
           Christa</font></td>
           <td width="24%" align="center">
           <font face="Arial" size="2" color="#FFFFFF">
           Eric</font></td>
           <td width="24%" align="center">
           <font face="Arial" size="2" color="#FFFFFF">
           Leslee</font></td>
           <td width="21%" align="center">
           <font face="Arial" size="2" color="#FFFFFF">
           Francois</font></td>
           <td width="3%" align="center"> </td>
          </tr>
         </table>
        </td>
        </tr>
       </table>
      </td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
       <td bgcolor="#3333FF" bordercolor="#3333FF"> </td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
       <td>
       <table border="0" width="100%" id="table345" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
        <tr>
         <td>
         <table border="0" width="100%" id="table346" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
          <tr>
           <td>
           <table border="0" width="100%" id="table347" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
            <tr>
             <td>
             <table border="0" width="100%" id="table348" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
              <tr>
               <td bgcolor="#FFFF99" bordercolor="#000080">
               <p align="center"><b><font style="font-size: 15pt" face="Verdana">How<font color="#ff0000"> </font>Does<font color="#ff0000"> Rave</font><font color="#0000ff">Rider</font> Really Work</font><font size="4" face="Verdana">?<br>
               </font>
               <font color="#ffffff" style="font-size: 9pt" face="Verdana">
               <span style="background-color: #000000"> Click the Picture below for an Enlarged Close-up Look </span>  
               <br>
               </font>
               <font style="font-size: 4pt" face="Verdana" color="#ffffff">       </font></b>
               </td>
              </tr>
              <tr>
               <td>
               <table border="1" width="100%" id="table349"><tr><td style="width: 432px">
                <table border="0" id="table350" cellspacing="10" height="183" bgcolor="#808080" style="width: 101%" cellpadding="0"><tr><td rowspan="2" width="149" valign="middle"><p align="center">
                 <a href="images/product-parts-raverider/1-BigPict+Arrows.htm">
                 <img alt="r" height="139" src="images/product-parts-raverider/1a-Big-Pict+Arrows+2XLOCK.gif" width="145" /></a></td>
                 <td width="83" valign="bottom" height="65"><p align="center">
                 <a href="images/product-parts-raverider/2-blue-core2.htm">
                 <img alt="t" height="60" src="images/product-parts-raverider/2-blue-core1.gif" width="79" /></a></td><td rowspan="2" valign="middle"><p align="center">
                 <a href="005-NEW_why_riders_love_raverider.htm">
                 <img border="0" src="video+related+snap-shots/FlashVideos/7-how-it-works/how-it-works+.jpg" width="151" height="147"></a></td></tr><tr><td width="83" valign="middle"><p align="center">
                  <a href="images/product-parts-raverider/3-LockingAssembly.htm">
                  <img border="0" src="images/product-parts-raverider/X3-POWER%20LOCK-small.gif" width="76" height="56"></a></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>
               </td>
              </tr>
             </table>
             </td>
            </tr>
           </table>
           </td>
          </tr>
         </table>
         </td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
         <td> </td>
        </tr>
       </table>
       </td>
      </tr>
     </table>
    </td>
   </tr>
  </table>
  </td>
 </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

We don't need line numbers, i can pull them up if you would like.

Please connect to me and i will show you the process.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I figured it out 

please set up exactly what you did last time and send me the information!


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello Laxer,

There are 372 lines of code showing in FrontPage. I am willing to number the lines, so we have a clear and certain reference that you can refer to and give me the code to replace that is presently there for that line.

What I would like is:
line # and:
A- code segment to be replaced
B- code segment that is the replacement

That should be easy enough if I number all the lines and send it to you. I can then clean up the code by removing the numbering later.

Do you think there is a better more precise way to get it done so I can have propper documentation for how to do this again?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

yes, please set up exactly what you did last time and paste the password here again, i will give you the instructions there live


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok 
617 927 397
####


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Just an update, we were able to get one page working, he will be trying tomorrow a page on his own.

Will post results then


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

Thanks so much for all your help. 

Preliminary Report: The video didn't come out, but I got the word documented HOW TO together, and first check the file, we had been working on, in the browser - and found that the first image did not play, but I couldn't see like you can what was wrong, so I tried to compare it with the others that work, but I didn't find anything to change. 

So I am going to take another page and start to see if I can follow the process and get it to work and hopefully discover what is wrong with that first audio / music item.

I'll let you know tomorrow. Have a great tomorrow.

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

The first link should be exactly the same as the second one. just copy the second one over the top of the first one and you should be good to go


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,
Here is my final report for today, but I am sure that you can resolve the problems with the following data:
Hi Laxer,

I had hoped to give you a great report, of all working fine, but I have some problems. There must be something I am doing wrong, but I can’t see it.

On the page we were working on: 00new-1, Christa’s head link does not work even though it appears to have the right code: 
<a href="javascriptlaySound(‘audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-audio-testimonial.wma’);">

Trying other duplicate pages I find that I can not get any of them to work at all. Hears the code from the page we were working on together followed by the code entered in on another page
<a href="javascriptlaySound('audio+related-snap-shots/5-francois-audio-testimonial.wma');"> works

<a href="javascriptlaySound(‘audio+related-snap-shots/5-francois-audio-testimonial.wma’);"> no-work

There must be something I am doing wrong, but I can’t see it.
Here are the urls for these pages, so you can take a quick look:
http://www.raverider.com/00NEW-2.htm -- No audios play in any way
http://www.raverider.com/00NEW-3.htm -- No audios play in any way
http://www.raverider.com/00NEW-4.htm -- No audios play in any way
http://www.raverider.com/00NEW-5.htm -- No changes -All 5 videos play with WMP visible
All of these started off like #5, but #5 is the only one unaltered
Here are the URL’s for the one we worked on with one problem and the three otheres that I couldn’t get to work, plus one working but with WMP being displayed.
http://www.raverider.com/00NEW-1.htm -- Christa Head does not play – all others do work


Here is my HOW TO I ADAPTED TO MY SYSTEM. Maybe I miss understood something, or left something out, but at this point I do not know what it is.

*HOW TO - FRONTPAGE – AUDIO - make WMP PLAY - INVISIBLY*

*A**. Preview in browser that all audio Hyperlinks work and play with WMP visible*.

*B*. *In Code View:*
* Scroll down to </head> and ad the following just above the </head> *

<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
function playSound(soundfile) {
 document.getElementById("music").innerHTML= "<OBJECT ID=\"MediaPlayer1\" CLASSID=\"CLSID:22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95\" CODEBASE=\"http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab# Version=5,1,52,701\" STANDBY=\"Loading Microsoft Windows® Media Player components...\" TYPE=\"application/x-oleobject\" width=\"1\" height=\"1\"><param name=\"fileName\" value=\""+soundfile+"\"><param name=\"animationatStart\" value=\"true\"><param name=\"transparentatStart\" value=\"true\"><param name=\"autoStart\" value=\"true\"><param name=\"showControls\" value=\"true\"><param name=\"Volume\" value=\"-300\"><embed type=\"application/x-mplayer2\" pluginspage=\"http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/MediaPlayer/\" src=\""+soundfile+"\" name=\"MediaPlayer1\" width=1 height=1 autostart=1 showcontrols=1 volume=-300></OBJECT>";
 }
</script>


</head>

*After it is inserted it will probably extend out and look something like:*

</script> 
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
function playSound(soundfile) { DO NOT USE - this is just an approximation of appearance in FP 
document.getElementById("music").innerHTML= "<OBJECT ID=\"MediaPlayer1\" CLASSID=\"CLSID:22d6f312- 
}
</script>


*C*. *Add the following:*
* <span id="music"></span>* *into the code at about line 145*


*D*. *Change the Hyperlink object’s code that initiates the audio to play but hides WMP:*
*1. **In Split Mode, scroll down in the Design section and:*
*Click on the first Hyperlink object that shows up in the Design section*
*2. **Observe in the Code section, at or immediately above a highlighted line that there is a line ending in .wma”> , and looks something like:
<a href="audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-audio-testimonial.wma">
<font size="6">
<img alt="play-audio" height="54" src="audio+related-snap-shots/play- *
*3. **(Record the line #, of the <a href=… .wma”> such as christa face L78,)*
*4. **Replace the Code highlighted XXXX & Paste in the code marked: YYYY *
* <a href="audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-audio-testimonial.wma">*
* <a href="javascriptlaySound(‘*
* .wma’);"**>*
*TO YIELD: *
<a href="javascriptlaySound(‘audio+related-snap-shots/2-christa-audio-testimonial.wma’);">
*5. **Repeat steps D. 1,2,3,4 for each audio hyperlink item, endin in: .wma”>.*


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

the problem in christa’s link is the single quotes, do you see how they are different?

alll of the ones that don't work have diffrent quotes, do you see this?

<a href="javascriptlaySound(*'*audio+related-snap-shots/5-francois-audio-testimonial.wma*'*);"> works

<a href="javascriptlaySound(*‘*audio+related-snap-shots/5-francois-audio-testimonial.wma*’*);"> no-work

fix those and you should be fine 


Everything besides those single quotes looks perfect! good job!


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

I certainly would never have seen the differences in single quotes, but there must be something else, because I ended by copying the href line from the working page to the new fresh page that I had put in the big block of code and the span code, but it would not work.

What do you think?

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

would you mind pasting the source?

this time please put it in

```
[html]
```
 tags


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

It looks like I have it working just fine except for the opening words, which seems to be variable, and I don't know what is causing it or to make it variable - meaning to cut of more or less of the audio at different playings.

But, at least at this point I seem to have, thanks to you:
1. A documented system for replicating the modifications reliably.
2. Enough of an understanding about what to watch out for if things don't work.

I'm going to try to document the vocal cut off problem well enough that it may give some clues as to where and what the cause(s) might be.

Thanks so much for hanging in there on this.

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

The vocal cut off could be do to the file itself or how it is loaded/buffered.


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try to check that out. Thanks, for the suggestion.

dhrey


----------



## dhrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Laxer, 

I can not find any problem with the audio pecific to the code. It must be something in my system or other functionality. So, everything seems to be working as best it can be, and thanks to you I can move ahead, a whole lot smarter than I expected to be, and with documentation that I can use to show someone else how to do it. And that is a very important element in itself. So we can say Q.E.D. 
Laxer, thanks so much for all your help and patience. It has been, and will continue to be very much appreciated.

dhrey


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I am glad you were able to learn how to do it.

I hope now you understand why i didn't want to just do it for you.

I didn't notice any problems playing audio on my end. so perhaps its not the coding/file after all.

Let me know if you run into anymore problems.

As always stay active,

Laxer


----------

